# Furacão Gordon (Atlântico 2006)



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 08:53)

Parece que contra as espectativas, o furacão Gordon intensificou-se e tornou-se um furacão de cat. 3. Segundo a trajectória prevista, passará ao largo dos Açores...







O relatório do NHC:


BOLETIN
HURACAN GORDON ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  13
NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL    AL072006 
500 PM EDT MIERCOLES 13 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...GORDON SE CONVIERTE EN UN HURACAN PODEROSOS CON VIENTOS DE 120 
MPH...MOVIENDOSE HACIA MAR ABIERTO... 

A LAS 1100 PM EDT...0300Z..EL CENTRO DE HURACAN GORDON ESTABA 
LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 27.8 NORTE...LONGITUD 57.1 OESTE O 
COMO A 555 MILLAS...895 KM...AL ESTE SURESTE DE BERMUDA. 

GORDON SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL NOR NORESTE A CERCA DE 13 MPH...20 
KM/HR Y SE ESPERA QUE REDUZCA SU VELOCIDAD DURANTE EL POXIMO DIA O 
DOS.

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN A CERCA DE 120 MPH...195 
KM/HR... CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. ESTO CONVIERTE A GORDON EN UN 
*PODEROSO HURACAN CATEGORIA TRES *EN LA ESCALA SAFFIR-SIMPSON. 
ALGUNAS FLUCTUACIONES EN SU INTENSIDAD SON PROBABLE DURANTE LAS  
PROXIMAS 12 A 24 HORAS.

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE HURACAN SE EXTIENDEN HASTA 30 MILLAS... 45 
KM DEL CENTRO Y LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SE 
EXTIENDEN AFUERA HASTA 140 MILLAS...220 KM DEL CENTRO.

LA PRESION MINIMA CENTRAL ESTIMADA ES DE 955 MILIBARAS...28.20 
PULGADAS.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 1100 PM EDT...27.8 NORTE...57.1 OESTE.  
SE MUEVE...AL NOR NORESTETE A CERCA DE 13 MPH. VIENTOS MAXIMOS 
SOSTENIDOS... 120 MPH. PRESION MINIMA CENTRAL...955 MILIBARAS.

LA PROXIMA ADVERTENCIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 500 AM EDT.


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 10:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Segundo as mais recentes previsões, o furacão Gorden deverá se manter em categoria 3, durante as próximas horas.


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 22:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O furacão gordon mantém a cat. 3 com ventos de 195 km/h. A pressão está a 955 hPA.
Os Açores poderão vir a ser afectados mesmo que indirectamente, mas tudo dependerá da evolução do furacão e depois da possível tempestade tropical. Não está também afastada a possibilidade de Portugal continental estar na rota deste sistema, mas só as próximas previsões poderão confirmar ou não estas suspeitas.


----------



## LUPER (14 Set 2006 às 22:58)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Rogpacheco disse:


> O furacão gordon mantém a cat. 3 com ventos de 195 km/h. A pressão está a 955 hPA.
> Os Açores poderão vir a ser afectados mesmo que indirectamente, mas tudo dependerá da evolução do furacão e depois da possível tempestade tropical. Não está também afastada a possibilidade de Portugal continental estar na rota deste sistema, mas só as próximas previsões poderão confirmar ou não estas suspeitas.



Cheira-me que o GORDON já não nos foge, talvez infelizmente    . Acho que está forte demais para os Açores poderem lidar com esta situação.

Para quando a criação de uma entidade que estude e lide com os furacões em Portugal? Começam a ser demais os que nos chegam e tentam chegar


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 23:08)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LUPER disse:


> Cheira-me que o GORDON já não nos foge, talvez infelizmente    . Acho que está forte demais para os Açores poderem lidar com esta situação.
> 
> Para quando a criação de uma entidade que estude e lide com os furacões em Portugal? Começam a ser demais os que nos chegam e tentam chegar



O furacão deve perder força e talvez quando estiver perto dos Açores seja "apenas" uma tempestade tropical, mas claro, isto se as previsões actuais sairem certas, o que a probabilidade de isso acontecer é ...


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2006 às 23:40)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Bem, os Açores já foram atingidos várias vezes por tempestades tropicais.

Por exemplo em 1998.


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 00:15)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Bem, os Açores já foram atingidos várias vezes por tempestades tropicais.
> 
> Por exemplo em 1998.



E já agora Portugal Continental, embora já estivesse como extratropical nessa imagem...
Mas não há duas tempestades iguais, e é essa incerteza que faz a expectativa de o Gordon e quem sabe a helene poder vir para estas bandas. 
A circulação este ano está muito mais a leste do que é normal, e é quase caso para dizer que tudo é possível!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 00:24)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Como é bem sabido o que mais me fascina é o tempo frio e a neve, por isso, e desculpem-me os que se interessam por este tipo de fenómenos, prefiro que nenhum monstro destes passe por nós nem perto nem longe!


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 00:38)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Como é bem sabido o que mais me fascina é o tempo frio e a neve, por isso, e desculpem-me os que se interessam por este tipo de fenómenos, prefiro que nenhum monstro destes passe por nós nem perto nem longe!



Embora os furacões fascinem, eles que andem por lá que para "nós" basta os vermos de satélite. Com um pouco de entusiasmo e perdemos a noção da força e poder de destruição que causaria se passa-se por cá. Esperemos que não.


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 00:42)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Como é bem sabido o que mais me fascina é o tempo frio e a neve, por isso, e desculpem-me os que se interessam por este tipo de fenómenos, prefiro que nenhum monstro destes passe por nós nem perto nem longe!



Tb não gosto deste animais  , mas infelizmente , a meu ver para podermos dar o "salto2 para a mini idade do gelo temos de aguentar mais 3 anos destes amigos a rondar-nos


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 09:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Gordon mantem a cat. 3 mas perdeu alguma intensidade, agora com ventos de 185 km/h, a pressão é agora de 960mb. As previsões continuam a afirmar uma passagem perto (a norte) dos Açores continuando até o norte de Portugal ou para a Galiza.


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 10:13)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

A actualização das 5AM (10h em PT) do NCH, prevê uma trajectória mais a Norte do Gordon e afasta a possibilidade de Portugal. Perdeu alguma intensidade e está agora em cat. 2, com ventos de 175 km/h. A pressão em 965mb.


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 11:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LUPER disse:


> Tb não gosto deste animais  , mas infelizmente , a meu ver para podermos dar o "salto2 para a mini idade do gelo temos de aguentar mais 3 anos destes amigos a rondar-nos



Mini-idade do gelo daqui a 3 anos? Não sei se será assim tão rápido. Digo até sinceramente que olhando para diversos dados, tanto me sugerem aquecimento como outros me sugerem arrefecimento global e até dados que mostram alguma normalidade pelas próximas décadas. 
(Não que alguma das hipóteses seja boa, mas preferia a mini-idade do gelo   . )


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 16:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon*

Furacão gordon diminuiu a intensidade, agora com ventos de 160km/h, e em cat. 2. A pressão está nos 973mb. As previsões mais recentes afastam a possibilidade de passar por Portugal.


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 16:16)

*Re: Furacão Gordon*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Furacão gordon diminuiu a intensidade, agora com ventos de 160km/h, e em cat. 2. A pressão está nos 973mb. As previsões mais recentes afastam a possibilidade de passar por Portugal.



Boas,

As mais recentes previsões apontam o contrário, isto é o seu fluxo extratropical ´poderá afectar Portugal e os Açores já não escapam


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2006 às 16:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Eu também sou da opinião que os açores já não se livram do gordon agora só resta saber se é mais a norte ou mais a sul neste caso ao centro e a partir dai já se poderá ter uma melhor ideia para onde se poderá dirigir mas de qualquer das formas para onde quer que se dirija a partir dos açores seja mais para norte ou mais para sul Portugal está no meio por isso tudo pode acontecer  seja tropical ou extratropical até pode ser uma simples depressão mas os efeitos nunca são os mesmos de uma simples depressão


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 20:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Eu acho que nem lá vai chegar...
Ora vejam o último aviso:

000
WTCA42 TJSJ 151506
TCPSP2

BOLETIN
HURACAN GORDON ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  19
NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL072006
1100 AM AST VIERNES 15 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...GORDON CONTINUA *DEBILITANDOSE* PERO SIGUE SIENDO UN HURACAN DE 
CATEGORIA DOS... 

A LAS 1100 AM AST...1500Z..EL CENTRO DE HURACAN GORDON ESTABA 
LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 31.1 NORTE...LONGITUD 53.3 OESTE O 
COMO A 680 MILLAS...1095 KILOMETROS...AL ESTE DE BERMUDA. 

GORDON SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL NORESTE A CERCA DE 7 MPH...11 
KILOMETROS POR HORA...Y SE ESPERA QUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO CONTINUE POR 
*LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS CON UNA CONTINUACION DE LA DISMINUCION EN LA 
VELOCIDAD DE TRASLACION.*

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN EN CERCA DE 100 MPH...160 
KILOMETROS POR HORA...CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. GORDON CONTINUA COMO 
UN HURACAN CATEGORIA DOS EN LA ESCALA DE HURACANES SAFFIR-SIMPSON. 
*SE PRONOSTICA DEBILITAMIENTO ADICIONAL DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.*

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE HURACAN SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 35 
MILLAS...55 KILOMETROS DEL CENTRO...Y LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE 
TORMENTA TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 105 MILLAS...165 
KILOMETROS.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 973 MILIBARAS...28.73 
PULGADAS.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 1100 AM AST...31.1 NORTE...53.3 OESTE.  
MOVIMIENTO HACIA EL...NORESTE A CERCA DE 7 MPH. VIENTOS MAXIMOS 
SOSTENIDOS...100 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...973 MILIBARAS.

LA PROXIMA ADVERTENCIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 500 PM AST.

$$

PRONOSTICADOR MAINELLI/BEVEN


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 22:32)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Parece que o anticiclone dos Açores terá uma palavra a dizer, pelo menos é o que indica esta previsão, a ser verdade ou não, o tempo o dirá!


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2006 às 00:00)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Esta é outra forte possibilidade ele ser absorvido pela frente como indica o modelo GFS mas eu gosto mais do Europeu  


000
WTNT42 KNHC 152042
TCDAT2
HURRICANE GORDON DISCUSSION NUMBER  20
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072006
500 PM EDT FRI SEP 15 2006

DURING THE LAST COUPLE OF HOURS...CONVECTION HAS RE-DEVELOPED OVER
THE NORTHEASTERN SEMICIRCLE OF GORDON AND A RAGGED EYE FEATURE HAS
BECOME EVIDENT IN CONVENTIONAL SATELLITE IMAGERY.  DESPITE THE
CURRENT APPEARANCE...DVORAK ESTIMATES HAVE LOWERED A BIT FROM THIS
MORNING AND THE INITIAL INTENSITY HAS BEEN ADJUSTED TO 80 KT.
GORDON IS FORECAST TO GRADUALLY WEAKEN ENCOUNTERING COOLER WATERS
FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...FOLLOWING THE SHIPS AND FSU
SUPERENSEMBLE MODELS.  THE INTENSITY IS HELD AT DAYS 3 AND 4 AS
GORDON BECOMES EXTRATROPICAL.

GORDON HAS BEEN NEARLY STATIONARY FOR THE LAST 6 HOURS OR
SO...EMBEDDED IN WEAK STEERING CURRENTS.  THE GFS...GFDL...AND FSU
SUPERENSEMBLE MODEL GUIDANCE HAVE SHIFTED THEIR TRACKS FURTHER TO
THE NORTH AND WEST AND MUCH SLOWER FROM THE PREVIOUS RUNS DURING
THE FIRST 48 HOURS IN RESPONSE TO THE WEAK STEERING FLOW.  A DEEP-
LAYER TROUGH IS CURRENTLY MOVING OFF THE EASTERN UNITED STATES.
ONCE THE SOUTHWESTERLY FLOW AHEAD OF THE TROUGH REACHES GORDON...IN
ABOUT 48 HOURS...THE CYCLONE SHOULD ACCELERATE NORTHEASTWARD AHEAD
OF THE TROUGH.  BY DAY 5...GORDON IS FORECAST TO BE ABSORBED INTO A
LARGE FRONTAL SYSTEM TO THE NORTH OVER THE EASTERN ATLANTIC.
FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      15/2100Z 31.1N  53.5W    80 KT
 12HR VT     16/0600Z 31.7N  53.4W    70 KT
 24HR VT     16/1800Z 32.6N  52.7W    60 KT
 36HR VT     17/0600Z 33.6N  52.0W    55 KT
 48HR VT     17/1800Z 35.5N  50.5W    55 KT
 72HR VT     18/1800Z 41.0N  41.0W    50 KT...EXTRATROPICAL
 96HR VT     19/1800Z 43.0N  26.0W    50 KT...EXTRATROPICAL
120HR VT     20/1800Z...ABSORBED BY FRONTAL SYSTEM

$$
FORECASTER MAINELLI/BEVEN


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2006 às 00:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> Esta é outra forte possibilidade ele ser absorvido pela frente como indica o modelo GFS mas eu gosto mais do Europeu
> 
> 
> 000
> ...




Olhando para as cartas é muito provável que venha realmente a ser absorvido pelo sistema frontal, e tal a suceder, não será só Portugal a ser afectado, a Madeira também tem grandes possibilidades.


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Set 2006 às 08:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Também me parece que os seus "restos" serão abasorvidos por algum sistema frontal.  

Aqui fica o último boletim:

000
WTCA42 TJSJ 160250
TCPSP2

BOLETIN
HURACAN GORDON ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  21
NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL072006
1100 PM AST VIERNES 15 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...GORDON *DEBILITANDOSE LENTAMENTE* A MEDIDA QUE SE MUEVE SOBRE 
ATLANTICO ABIERTO... 

A LAS 1100 PM AST...0300Z..EL CENTRO DE HURACAN GORDON ESTABA 
LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 31.3 NORTE...LONGITUD 53.4 OESTE O 
COMO A 675 MILLAS...1085 KILOMETROS...AL ESTE DE BERMUDA. 

GORDON SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL NORTE-NORESTE A CERCA DE 4 MPH...6 
KM/HR...Y SE ESPERA QUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO GENERAL CONTINUE POR LAS 
PROXIMAS 24 HORAS. SIN EMBARGO...LAS CORRIENTES CONDUCENTES ESTAN 
DEBILES Y SERA POSIBLE ALGUN MOVIMIENTO ERRATICO.

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN EN CERCA DE 85 MPH...140 
KILOMETROS POR HORA...CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. *SE ESPERA QUE GORDON 
SE DEBILITE GRADUALMENTE DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS...Y QUE SE 
TORNE EN UNA TORMENTA TROPICAL EL SABADO.*

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE HURACAN SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 35 
MILLAS...55 KILOMETROS DEL CENTRO...Y LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE 
TORMENTA TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 105 MILLAS...165 
KILOMETROS.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 980 MILIBARAS...28.94 
PULGADAS.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 1100 PM AST...31.3 NORTE...53.4 OESTE.  
MOVIMIENTO HACIA EL NORTE NORESTE A CERCA DE 5 MPH. VIENTOS MAXIMOS 
SOSTENIDOS...85 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...980 MILIBARAS.

LA PROXIMA ADVERTENCIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 500 AM AST.

$$

PRONOSTICADOR STEWART


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2006 às 11:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Gordon com Helene

Temos um casal?? Se virem nos modelos eles estam a casar!! K monstro que se esta a formar!!

Ainda temos um padrinho vindo de norte ainda com pouca força que se podera chocar com esta coisa que vem direito a nos!! Esta situado a Noroeste dos Açores essa depressao!!

Será Apenas uma EXTRA-TROPICAL STORM?? OU A TEMPESTADE DO SECULO???

Observem bem os modelos do IM-----


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 12:28)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;9948 disse:
			
		

> Gordon com Helene
> 
> Temos um casal?? Se virem nos modelos eles estam a casar!! K monstro que se esta a formar!!
> 
> ...



Isso é o que a malta não precisa, precisamos é de água mas com moderação Se vem toda de uma vez


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2006 às 16:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;9948 disse:
			
		

> Gordon com Helene
> 
> Temos um casal?? Se virem nos modelos eles estam a casar!! K monstro que se esta a formar!!
> 
> ...



Dicifilmente os dois se casam, estão mais numa de divórcio. O Gordon está cada vez mais a enfraquecer, as previsões o colocam mais a sul do trajecto, o que significa uma passagem sobre os Açores. Por essa altura choca com a frente e deverá ser absorvido por esta. Tempestade do século? A continuar a actual situação terá chuva intensa e vento forte mas daí a tempestade do século vai uma pequena grande diferença...  Helene poderá ser problema para, quem sabe, o fim do mês, uma possibilidade que não está afastada. Para já, Helene não é problema (pelo menos para nós).


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2006 às 19:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Alguém tem duvidas que os açores poderão vir a sofrer as consequências do GORDON?Não façam um alerta que não é preciso
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib/gfs/12/index_p06_m_loop.shtml


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 19:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O IM já tem as previsões para esses dias.


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2006 às 23:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> O IM já tem as previsões para esses dias.
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp



Penso que os ventos vão se um pouco mais fortes já para não falar na chuva o IM não deve nem ter ideia 

by AccuWeather Meteorologist John Feerick, Senior Meteorologist Bob Smerbeck



As of 5:00 p.m. EDT, Gordon remains a Category 1 hurricane with maximum sustained winds of 75 mph with higher gusts. Gordon is located near 31.7 north, 54.0 west or about 635 miles east of Bermuda. The storm is moving to the north-northwest at 3 mph. Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 25 miles from the center with tropical storm-force winds outwards up to 105 miles. The estimated central pressure of Gordon is 987 millibars, or 29.15 inches of mercury. 



Gordon will gradually pick up speed to the north and northeast over the next couple of days, a course that will keep the hurricane in the middle Atlantic, far removed from any landmass through the weekend. The nearest land that Gordon could threaten would be the Azores. Gordon would likely become extratropical before affecting the Azores; however, it would still bring strong winds and very heavy rains to the islands.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 00:43)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ultimos dados confirmam que o furacão Gordon passará pelos Açores como tempestade tropical, depois será absorvido por uma frente. Os dados mais recentes: Ventos de 120km/h - cat. 1 - com uma pressão de 987mb.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 08:58)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Para terça-feira, já em tempestade tropical, o Gordon irá passar pelos Açores, aqui fica o alerta lançado pelo IM para terça:

*3ª Feira, 19 de Setembro de 2006  *

Grupos Ocidental e Central: Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros FORTES a partir da manhã.
Trovoadas.
Vento sudoeste fresco (30/40km/h) tornando-se FORTE a
MUITO FORTE (50/75km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h e
rodando para noroeste.
Mar cavado tornando-se ALTEROSO a TEMPESTUOSO.
Ondas sudoeste de 3 metros aumentando para 5 metros e
passando a noroeste.
Grupos Oriental: Períodos de céu muito nublado com
abertas tornando-se encoberto.
Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros FORTES para a noite.
Trovoadas.
Vento sudoeste moderado (20/30km/h) tornando-se
FORTE (50/65km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h.
Mar cavado tornando-se ALTEROSO.
Ondas sudoeste de 2 metros aumentando para 4 metros.


----------



## tozequio (17 Set 2006 às 10:35)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Parece que o Gordon vai ser absorvido por uma frente no decorrer desta semana, não indo afectar o nosso território directamente, pelo menos a acreditar pelas últimas actualizações. Lamento pelos que queriam um furacão à porta, mas é melhor assim


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 10:43)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



tozequio disse:


> Parece que o Gordon vai ser absorvido por uma frente no decorrer desta semana, não indo afectar o nosso território directamente, pelo menos a acreditar pelas últimas actualizações. Lamento pelos que queriam um furacão à porta, mas é melhor assim



Não temos furacão, mas vamos ter uma bela chuvada


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 14:23)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



tozequio disse:


> Parece que o Gordon vai ser absorvido por uma frente no decorrer desta semana, não indo afectar o nosso território directamente, pelo menos a acreditar pelas últimas actualizações. Lamento pelos que queriam um furacão à porta, mas é melhor assim



Muito melhor  , já estava a ver tudo a voar  .
Eu não entendo muito destes fenómenos, mas acho que era previsível  , lá que pessoalmente os amigos ]ToRnAdO[ e miguel, o quisessem ver por cá isso é outra coisa  , entendo até a nível cientifico como experiência para adquirir conhecimento, mas... é um furacão you know that...


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2006 às 14:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Eu nunca disse que íamos ter um furacão a porta mas sim os restos extra,depressão tropical ou uma "simples" depressão e dai a furacão vai uma boa diferença!  É lógico que não sou doido e que sei bem que é praticamente impossível ter um furacão nestas latitudes apesar de termos tido no ano passado um muito perto da Madeira.Mas eu só ponho de parte qualquer impacto em Portugal quando ele passar dos açores até lá não excluo nenhuma hipótese por mais remota que seja mas nunca um furacão!!Para este tipo de fenómenos não nos podemos fiar muito nos modelos pelos quais seguimos as nossas depressões ditas normais este é um fenómeno que muda em poucas horas o seu rumo por isso não excluo que se desloque mais a sul do que alguns modelos prevêem e a partir dai não sei até que ponto pode ser absorvido pela frente por isso é que digo que só depois de passar os açores ou estar perto ou sobre se pode ter mais ou menos uma certeza.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 15:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> ... sei bem que é praticamente impossível ter um furacão nestas latitudes apesar de termos tido no ano passado um muito perto da Madeira....QUOTE]
> 
> Sim! e o primeiro Ciclone Tropical a entrar pela Peninsula dentro:
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2006 às 15:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Tropical Storm Public Advisory

Statement as of 11:00 am AST on September 17, 2006


...Gordon refuses to weaken...

at 1100 am AST...1500z...the center of Hurricane Gordon was located
near latitude 33.6 north...longitude 53.2 west or about 1495 miles
...2405 km...west of the Azores.

Gordon is moving toward the north near 10 mph...17 km/hr...and a
turn toward the north-northeast with a gradual increase in forward
speed is expected during the next 24 hours. 

Maximum sustained winds are near 80 mph...130 km/hr...with higher
gusts.  Gordon remains a category-one hurricane on the Saffir-
Simpson hurricane scale.  Little change in strength is forecast
during the next 24 hours.

Hurricane force winds extend outward up to 25 miles...35 km...from
the center...and tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 115
miles...185 km.

Estimated minimum central pressure is 983 mb...29.03 inches.

Repeating the 1100 am AST position...33.6 N...53.2 W.  Movement
toward...north near 10 mph.  Maximum sustained winds...80 mph.
Minimum central pressure...983 mb.

The next advisory will be issued by the National Hurricane Center at
500 PM AST.

$$
Forecaster Mainelli/Avila


----------



## Santos (17 Set 2006 às 15:56)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Últimos dados fornecidos pelo CIMSS sobre o "GORDON"


  ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE       
                 ADT - Version 7.1                
         Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       
             ----- Current Analysis ----- 
     Date :  17 SEP 2006    Time :   141500 UTC
      Lat :   33:24:39 N     Lon :   53:25:21 W

                CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
                4.7 / 972.6mb/ 82.2kt

      6hr-Avg T#  3hr-Avg T#   Adj T#   Raw T# 
         4.7         4.7        5.0      6.0

Latitude bias adjustment to MSLP :  -2.8mb
Estimated radius of max. wind based on IR : 38 km
Center Temp :  +2.1C    Cloud Region Temp : -58.9C
Scene Type : EYE  
Positioning Method : SPIRAL ANALYSIS 
Ocean Basin : ATLANTIC      
Dvorak CI > MSLP Conversion Used : ATLANTIC  
Tno/CI Rules : Constraint Limits : 0.5T/hour
Weakening Flag : OFF   
Rapid Dissipation Flag : OFF   


Significa que se tornou mais potente passando para  82.2kt, tendo a pressão descido para 972.6mb.
Neste momento o "GORDON"  encontra-se num período de fortalecimento.


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 17:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Hoje a SIC já noticiou a probabilidade do furacão atingir os Açores na forma de tempestade tropical. A fonte da informação foi o NOAA por que segundo a SIC o  IM nada tem a dizer sobre o assunto neste momento.... Será que a SIC anda a seguir o nosso forum


----------



## Fil (17 Set 2006 às 17:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

:lolabove: 

Começo a desconfiar que o IM tem quase pavor a falhar nas suas previsões, por isso é que raramente arrisca...


----------



## Seavoices (17 Set 2006 às 17:51)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Se o IM consegue prever com precisão as temperaturas em Portugal (tal como aconteceu com a entrada no final da semana passada) nunca eles na vida iriam conseguir lançar alertas.

Faltando cerca de 48 horas para a entrada da tempestade pelos açores, não acredito que antes do final do dia de amanhã (menos de 24 horas) lançem um alerta de tempestade para os Açores e que para eles nessa altura nem um início de alerta façam para o território continental.

Na Quinta depois decidem-se brincar com o mapa de alertas para Portugal e pintar o mapa com Laranjas e verdes sem consequencia!

É o habitual!


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 18:37)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Minho disse:


> Hoje a SIC já noticiou a probabilidade do furacão atingir os Açores na forma de tempestade tropical. A fonte da informação foi o NOAA por que segundo a SIC o  IM nada tem a dizer sobre o assunto neste momento.... Será que a SIC anda a seguir o nosso forum




Se calhar anda mesmo. Anda tudo muito tranquilo, mas sinceramente devemos ter reportagem de Reguengos do Alviela na segunda ou terça-feira         . O que é que é que custa informar as pessoas?


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 20:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Minho disse:


> ....Será que a SIC anda a seguir o nosso forum



  
Convido pois o amigo Pinto Balsemão a inscrever-se no fórum, posso até sugerir ao meu amigo que escolha o nick PinBal  

Agora mais a sério, para quando uma SIC com programação de qualidade? Será antes ou depois do aquecimento global me desertificar o jardim?


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2006 às 22:18)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

GORDON vai estar em furacão 24horas ou quem sabe menos antes de atingir os açores e o IM continua calado como se nada fosse não devem saber a força de uma tempestade tropical  



Issued at 500 PM AST SUN SEP 17 2006 

000
WTNT32 KNHC 172042
TCPAT2
BULLETIN
HURRICANE GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER  28
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072006
500 PM AST SUN SEP 17 2006

...GORDON FINALLY MOVING NORTH-NORTHEASTWARD...

AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE GORDON WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 34.6 NORTH...LONGITUDE 52.4 WEST OR ABOUT 1430 MILES
...2300 KM...WEST OF THE AZORES.

GORDON IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHEAST NEAR 14 MPH...22 KM/HR
...AND A NORTH-NORTHEAST TO NORTHEAST MOTION WITH AN INCREASE IN
FORWARD SPEED IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 80 MPH...130 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  GORDON REMAINS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-
SIMPSON HURRICANE SCALE.  LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS FORECAST
DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 25 MILES...35 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 115
MILES...185 KM.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 983 MB...29.03 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 500 PM AST POSITION...34.6 N...52.4 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...NORTH-NORTHEAST NEAR 14 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...80
MPH.  MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...983 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
1100 PM AST.

$$
FORECASTER MAINELLI/AVILA


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 22:41)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Dependendo dos modelos, (e mesmo no centro de Maimi no relatório das 16h estava como extratropical e agora às 22h voltaram ao tropical sobre os Açores), diferem se será tempestade tropical nos Açores ou extra-tropical. O que é certo é que estará a perder intensidade por essa altura, mas ainda com força suficinte para fazer estragos .
Tem razão quando dizem que o IM poderia dar mais atenção e relevância a este sistema o que é pena, mas é certo que na previsão para terça-feira nos Açores está "contemplado" uma situação de mau tempo com vento de 100km/h e chuva forte, mas as informações são demasiado escassas. Possivelmente para amanhã dirão a previsão para quinta-feira para Portugal Cont. e Madeira, veremos o que dizem...
Alguns dados de previsões:


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 23:22)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Não se pede ao IM para meter a boca no trombone a assustar o pessoal das ilhas, mas segundo a SIC a protecção civil do Açores nada sabe, e isso é que é um pouco mais grave, porque o IM podia no mímino avisa-los para se prepararem por que terça-feira podem eventualmente ocorrer fenomenos extremos. Não é preciso detalhes, apenas manter informada a protecção civil e segunda-feira com mais certezas já emitiriam um aviso oficial...


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 23:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Minho disse:


> Não se pede ao IM para meter a boca no trombone a assustar o pessoal das ilhas, mas segundo a SIC a protecção civil do Açores nada sabe, e isso é que é um pouco mais grave, porque o IM podia no mímino avisa-los para se prepararem por que terça-feira podem eventualmente ocorrer fenomenos extremos. Não é preciso detalhes, apenas manter informada a protecção civil e segunda-feira com mais certezas já emitiriam um aviso oficial...



Com certeza, precaver para o que possa vir a ocorrer para situações destas é quase imperativo e as falhas de comunicação se existem, é bom que se corrijam a tempo, para depois não se lamentarem como muitas vezes sucede nos incêndios .


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 23:56)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Não se percebe este silencio    . Estõ à espera do quê? Terão medo em falhar? Mais vale falhar, do que estar no silêncio e nada fazer


----------



## tozequio (17 Set 2006 às 23:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

São os anticorpos do 29 de Janeiro


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2006 às 00:08)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LUPER disse:


> Não se percebe este silencio    . Estõ à espera do quê? Terão medo em falhar? Mais vale falhar, do que estar no silêncio e nada fazer



Em completo silêncio, não diria, como disse, para terça-feira o aviso de mau tempo para os Açores existe, não dizem é a que se refere, é chuva forte e vento forte e ficam-se por aqui. Quanto a Portugal Cont. e Madeira, amanhã devem fazer a previsão de texto até quinta, o que é só esperar para ver o que eles dirão amanhã para os próximos dias...


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2006 às 00:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Tive a ouvir agora as noticias das 00horas para ver se diziam alguma coisa mas nada eu só espero que nada de grave aconteça nos açores mas se acontecer depois quero ver como é que o IM vai limpar a sua imagem que vai ficar mais degradada aos olhos das pessoas porque mau tempo é uma coisa mais que habitual nos açores que penso estar melhor preparado para tempestades que o continente mas esta não é uma tempestade qualquer não é todos os anos que apanham uma tempestade tropical ou mesmo extratropical as pessoas iriam se preparar muito melhor se soubessem  que viria uma tempestade tropical ou extra do que apenas se souberem que vem mau tempo é a minha opinião!mas este silencio não me surpreende muito vindo do IM se fosse para o continente seria o mesmo é o questume,mas sabendo como nos aqui sabemos da possível gravidade da situação da revolta


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Set 2006 às 02:21)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

boas

por acaso estava a ver o jornal da tarde 13:00  da sic generalista e deu a noticia da possibilidade de 1 furacão ( mas não disseram o nome ) já em forma de tempestade tropical   ( palavras do pivot ) que iria passar terça feira no grupo central e ocidental com ventos na ordem 70km com rajadas de 100km.

abraços meteo


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 09:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



> Furacão “Gordon” vai chegar aos Açores
> 
> Chuva intensa e ventos fortes vão atingir o arquipélago amanhã
> 
> ...


fonte: sic

Finalmente alguem tomou coragem de enviar a noticia cá para fora...Hj de manha vi também na tvi uma noticia pequena sobre o assunto..

O silencio do IM não o entendo...


----------



## Seringador (18 Set 2006 às 10:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



tozequio disse:


> Parece que o Gordon vai ser absorvido por uma frente no decorrer desta semana, não indo afectar o nosso território directamente, pelo menos a acreditar pelas últimas actualizações. Lamento pelos que queriam um furacão à porta, mas é melhor assim



Boas, Não é o que mostra o ECM,

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...d gust!pop!od!enfo!efi_10fgi!2006091800!!day/

Parece que sempre vamos ter aquele evento extremo na 2ª quinzena não


----------



## Santos (18 Set 2006 às 10:20)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Pois é e infelizmente ao que parece e segundo o CIMSS, neste momento o "GORDON" não perde força muito pelo contrário 

UW - CIMSS                     
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE       
ADT - Version 7.1                
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       

----- Current Analysis ----- 
Date :  18 SEP 2006    Time :   084500 UTC
Lat :   36:24:08 N     Lon :   49:34:25 W     

CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
5.4 / 958.3mb/ 99.6kt


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 10:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



> Hurricane GORDON Forecast/Advisory
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Home   Public Adv   Fcst/Adv   Discussion   Wind Probs   Maps/Charts   Archive
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Aqui fica...http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCMAT2+shtml/180844.shtml


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 11:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O gordon e a sua irma Helene













Recomendo a ANIMAÇÃO!!!

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/movies/g8ir/g8irjava.html


----------



## Luis França (18 Set 2006 às 13:18)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






Eu já nem digo nada .... fico à espera, na obscuridade dos media responsáveis, sem opinião formada   
(já avisei os meus amigos das ilhas)


----------



## LUPER (18 Set 2006 às 13:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Luis França disse:


> Eu já nem digo nada .... fico à espera, na obscuridade dos media responsáveis, sem opinião formada
> (já avisei os meus amigos das ilhas)




A questão é que não vai ser só nos Açores, o Continente tb irá sofrer e muito. O INM Espanhol já lançou alerta para a Galiza de ventos hurracandos enquanto nós estamos preocupados com a magreza dos modelos dos desfiles de Espanha e no Apito Dourado    , este País cada vez está mais baldas


----------



## Luis França (18 Set 2006 às 14:20)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

A culpa é dos trolhas, mas agora na RTP1 deu um pequeno aviso do IM para ventos fortes e chuva, que é "normal" no fim do Verão haver uma zona (onde está o Gordon, um pouco mais a norte) onde "aquilo" acontece e que para tomarmos "as devidas precauções". Será que eles andaram a ler este forum??  

Depois dos nuestros hermanos terem alertado a sua população, nós (na cauda) lá demos um arzinho de precaução.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 14:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

SST


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2006 às 14:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



> Furacão "Gordon" pode rumar aos Açores mas já mais fraco.
> 
> 2006-09-18 13:51:28
> 
> ...



http://acores.sapo.pt/noticia.php?id=9124


----------



## LUPER (18 Set 2006 às 14:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Luis França disse:


> A culpa é dos trolhas, mas agora na RTP1 deu um pequeno aviso do IM para ventos fortes e chuva, que é "normal" no fim do Verão haver uma zona (onde está o Gordon, um pouco mais a norte) onde "aquilo" acontece e que para tomarmos "as devidas precauções". Será que eles andaram a ler este forum??
> 
> Depois dos nuestros hermanos terem alertado a sua população, nós (na cauda) lá demos um arzinho de precaução.



NORMAL        ????


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 14:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LUPER disse:


> NORMAL        ????



Neste pais tudo começa a ser normal.....    

O melhor é começar a


----------



## LUPER (18 Set 2006 às 14:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Neste pais tudo começa a ser normal.....
> 
> O melhor é começar a



eu já estou a       e muito


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 15:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

PAra quem tem google earth

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showthreaded.php/Cat/0/Number/110283/page/0

http://www.googleearthhacks.com/dlcat45/Weather:-Real-time-Conditions.htm


----------



## Seringador (18 Set 2006 às 15:13)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ainda está tão distante e em apenas 48h estará às portas do Continente, isso é que é esquizo, está com uma velocidade, poderá mesmo apanhar boleia do Jetstream: huh:  
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/avn-l.jpg


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 15:18)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Ainda está tão distante e em apenas 48h estará às portas do Continente, isso é que é esquizo, está com uma velocidade, poderá mesmo apanhar boleia do Jetstream: huh:
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/avn-l.jpg





> 000
> WTNT42 KNHC 180846
> TCDAT2
> HURRICANE GORDON DISCUSSION NUMBER  30
> ...



trapalhada que vai sair daqui...


----------



## Seringador (18 Set 2006 às 15:43)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> trapalhada que vai sair daqui...



Podes crer Alex, acho mais estranho eles indicarem fluxo  extratropical com ventos a 60 Nós  
Eles nem sabem como caracterizar e enme eu neste momento


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2006 às 15:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Tropical Storm Public Advisory

Statement as of 11:00 am AST on September 18, 2006



...Gordon intensifies over the open Atlantic...
Interests in the Azores should monitor the progress of Gordon.  A
tropical storm watch or warning may be required later today.

For storm information specific to your area...including possible
inland watches and warnings...please monitor products issued
by your local weather office.

At 1100 am AST...1500z...the center of Hurricane Gordon was located
near latitude 37.3 north...longitude 47.6 west or about 1125 miles
...1810 km...west of the Azores.

Gordon is moving toward the northeast near 20 mph...32 km/hr...and
Gordon's motion is anticipated to accelerate and turn toward the
east.

Maximum sustained winds are near 90 mph...150 km/hr...with higher
gusts.  Gordon is a category one hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson
scale.  Some weakening is forecast during the next 24 hours.

Hurricane force winds extend outward up to 35 miles...55 km...from
the center...and tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 105
miles...165 km.

Estimated minimum central pressure is 980 mb...28.94 inches.

Repeating the 1100 am AST position...37.3 N...47.6 W.  Movement
toward...northeast near 20 mph.  Maximum sustained winds...90 mph.
Minimum central pressure...980 mb.

The next advisory will be issued by the National Hurricane Center at
500 PM AST.

$$
Forecaster Avila/landsea


----------



## Seringador (18 Set 2006 às 17:58)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boas,

Ometeo Office  do UK já lançou também o alerta   
Até amanhã 
http://www.metoffice.com/corporate/pressoffice/2006/pr20060918.html


----------



## Minho (18 Set 2006 às 20:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



> GORDON em direcção ao Arquipélago dos Açores
> 
> Data: 	18 de Setembro de 2006
> Autor: 	IM
> ...



http://web.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Furacao_GORDON_Acores2


Quase que parece normal ventos de 150km/h com rajadas superiores.... ao menos avisar que não devem abrir os guarda-chuvas não vá alguém magoar-se com uma vareta no olho...
Agora o que nos fazia falta era o posto de observação dos Açores.... vá lá pessoal dos açorianos participem no Forum!!


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2006 às 21:49)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Minho disse:


> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Furacao_GORDON_Acores2
> 
> 
> Quase que parece normal ventos de 150km/h com rajadas superiores.... ao menos avisar que não devem abrir os guarda-chuvas não vá alguém magoar-se com uma vareta no olho...
> Agora o que nos fazia falta era o posto de observação dos Açores.... vá lá pessoal dos açorianos participem no Forum!!



Bem, pelo menos já estão a dar alguma informação, o que é de louvar atendendo ao silêncio até agora... Tenho suspeitas que o furacão ainda poderá chegar aos Açores em cat.1 , embora reconheça que atendendo a diversos factores, como ventos na alta atmosfera, águas frias e uma "frente" pela frente, o seu estado será o de diminuir de intensidade. É pois certo, é que ainda irá sobrar "alguma" coisa tanto para a Madeira já na noite de Quarta, tanto para Portugal Continental.
Esperemos que os açorianos se estejam a preparar da melhor forma para esta tempestade, danos materiais serão inevitáveis atendendo à força do vento.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2006 às 22:11)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Hurricane GORDON Public Advisory


000
WTNT32 KNHC 182053
TCPAT2
BULLETIN
HURRICANE GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER  32
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072006
500 PM AST MON SEP 18 2006

...GORDON THREATENS THE AZORES...

AT 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...THE WEATHER SERVICE OF THE AZORES HAS
ISSUED A TROPICAL STORM WATCH FOR THE AZORES ISLANDS. A TROPICAL
STORM WATCH MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE
POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH AREA...GENERALLY WITHIN 36 HOURS.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE GORDON WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 37.8 NORTH...LONGITUDE 44.8 WEST OR ABOUT 960 MILES...
1545 KM...WEST OF TERCEIRA IN THE AZORES.

GORDON IS MOVING TOWARD THE EAST-NORTHEAST NEAR 22 MPH...35 KM/HR...
AND IT IS EXPECTED TO MOVE TO THE EAST AND ACCELERATE DURING THE
NEXT 24 HOURS.  THIS TRACK WILL BRING GORDON CLOSE TO THE AZORES ON
TUESDAY.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 90 MPH...150 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  GORDON IS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
SCALE.  SOME WEAKENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 40 MILES...65 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 105
MILES...165 KM.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 977 MB...28.85 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 500 PM AST POSITION...37.8 N...44.8 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...EAST-NORTHEAST NEAR 22 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90
MPH.  MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...977 MB.

AN INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE
CENTER AT 800 PM AST FOLLOWED BY THE NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY AT 1100
PM AST.


$$
FORECASTER AVILA/LANDSEA


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2006 às 22:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Bem, pelo menos já estão a dar alguma informação, o que é de louvar atendendo ao silêncio até agora... Tenho suspeitas que o furacão ainda poderá chegar aos Açores em cat.1 , embora reconheça que atendendo a diversos factores, como ventos na alta atmosfera, águas frias e uma "frente" pela frente, o seu estado será o de diminuir de intensidade. É pois certo, é que ainda irá sobrar "alguma" coisa tanto para a Madeira já na noite de Quarta, tanto para Portugal Continental.
> Esperemos que os açorianos se estejam a preparar da melhor forma para esta tempestade, danos materiais serão inevitáveis atendendo à força do vento.



O Gordon ainda deve passar pelos Açores como Tempestade Tropical, pelo menos. As próprias previsões do IM assim o indicam (ventos 75-100 km/h e rajadas de 150 km/h). Isto já é uma barbaridade


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2006 às 23:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

A ultima previsão sobre a trajectória está a pólo depois de passar os açores a rumar a NE depois de vir de um rumo E isso pode significar estar a entrar na circulação polar mas ainda tenho muitas duvidas só amanha ao fim do dia se pode ter mais certezas é esperar mais um pouco mas depois dos açores tem vida própria pode ir para onde quiser tem um movimento imprevisível


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 00:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Tal como eu sugeria num tópico anterior sobre a chegada ainda em cat1, o boletim do Centro de Furação de Miami assim o informa: 

BOLETIN
HURACAN GORDON ADVERTENCIA INTERMEDIA NUMERO  32A
NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL072006 
800 PM AST LUNES 18 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...GORDON MOVIENDOSE MAS RAPIDO HACIA EL ESTE NORESTE...
*...PUDIERA EMITIRSE UN AVISO DE HURACAN ESTA NOCHE PARA LAS ISLAS 
AZORES...*

PERMANECE EN EFECTO UNA VIGILANCIA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL PARA LAS 
ISLAS AZORES. UNA VIGILANCIA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SIGNIFICA QUE SE 
ESPERAN CONDICIONES DE TORMENTA TROPICAL DENTRO DEL AREA BAJO 
VIGILANCIA...GENERALMENTE EN LAS PROXIMAS 36 HORAS. ESTA VIGILANCIA 
PUEDE CONVERTIRSE A AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL O DE HURACAN MAS 
TARDE ESTA NOCHE.

PARA INFORMACION ESPECIFICA SOBRE SU AREA...INCLUYENDO POSIBLES 
VIGILANCIAS O AVISOS...DEBEN MONITOREAR LOS PRODUCTOS EMITIDOS POR 
SU OFICINA DE METEOROLOGIA LOCAL.

A LAS 800 PM AST...0000Z..EL CENTRO DEL HURACAN GORDON ESTABA 
LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 37.9 NORTE...LONGITUD 43.3 OESTE O 
COMO A 880 MILLAS...1415 KILOMETROS...AL OESTE DE TERCEIRA EN 
AZORES. 

GORDON SE ESTA MOVIENDO RAPIDAMENTE HACIA EL ESTE A CERCA DE 28 
MPH...44 KM/HR Y SE ESPERA ESTE MOVIMIENTO GENERAL CON UN AUMENTO EN 
LA VELOCIDAD DE TRASLACION DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS. EN ESTA 
TRAYECTORIA GORDON SE ACERCARA A LAS ISLAS AZORES EL MARTES EN LA 
TARDE O AL ANOCHECER.

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN EN CERCA DE 90 MPH...150 KM/HR 
CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. GORDON ES UN HURACAN CATEGORIA UNO EN LA 
ESCALA SAFFIR SIMPSON. ALGUN DEBILITAMIENTO SE PRONOSTICA DURANTE 
LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE HURACAN SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 40 
MILLAS...65 KM...DEL CENTRO...Y LOS VIENTOS DE FUERZA DE TORMENTA 
TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 105 MILLAS...165 KM.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 975 MILIBARAS...28.79 
PULGADAS.

SE ESPERA QUE GORDON PRODUZCA CANTIDADES DE LLUVIA DE 2 A 4 PULGADAS 
SOBRE PARTES DE LAS AZORES.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 800 AM AST...37.9 NORTE...44.3 OESTE.  
MOVIMIENTO...HACIA EL ESTE A CERCA DE 28 MPH. VIENTOS MAXIMOS 
SOSTENIDOS...90 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...975 MILIBARAS.


----------



## Fil (19 Set 2006 às 01:09)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo o IM emitir um alerta vermelho! Quase que aposto que durante a passagem do Gordon as estações automáticas do IM nos Açores vão deixar de funcionar


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 01:16)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Fil disse:


> Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo o IM emitir um alerta vermelho! Quase que aposto que durante a passagem do Gordon as estações automáticas do IM nos Açores vão deixar de funcionar



A probabilidade de isso acontecer é só de 90% 
Já agora, com os ventos que estão a ser previstos, penso que algumas das estações irão medir o tempo para alguns km de distância do local de origem.


----------



## Fil (19 Set 2006 às 01:32)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Rogpacheco disse:


> A probabilidade de isso acontecer é só de 90%
> Já agora, com os ventos que estão a ser previstos, penso que algumas das estações irão medir o tempo para alguns km de distância do local de origem.



 

Já agora, alguem me explica esta imagem de satélite tirada hoje ás 18z:





Dois furacões? 

EDIT: ah, é o Helene, ando um pouco desatento


----------



## Snow (19 Set 2006 às 01:36)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

o helene e o gordon


----------



## Fil (19 Set 2006 às 01:37)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> o helene e o gordon



Pois, não me tinha dado conta que estava tão próximo do Gordon


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 01:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Fil disse:


> Já agora, alguem me explica esta imagem de satélite tirada hoje ás 18z:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Fil não entendo a tua pergunta ou andas distraído!??
O furacão mais a Norte é o Gordon o outro mais a Sul e de maior dimensão é o Helene!?


----------



## Fil (19 Set 2006 às 01:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Fil não entendo a tua pergunta ou andas distraído!??
> O furacão mais a Norte é o Gordon o outro mais a Sul e de maior dimensão é o Helene!?



Sim é isso. Sabia do Helene mas não da sua posição (ando distraido sim  ), fiquei um pouco surpreendido ao ver a imagem. Já agora, a NOAA prevê uma trajectória para o Helene parecida á do Gordon


----------



## Snow (19 Set 2006 às 01:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

a direcção do helene continua ser uma incognita. parece que ta bem paradinho


----------



## Santos (19 Set 2006 às 01:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Fil não entendo a tua pergunta ou andas distraído!??
> O furacão mais a Norte é o Gordon o outro mais a Sul e de maior dimensão é o Helene!?



Se reparares bem (não será bem vísível nesta foto) tens ainda um possível novo sistema  em "trabalho de parto" em frente ao Labrador


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 01:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> a direcção do helene continua ser uma incognita. parece que ta bem paradinho



Vai seguir para oeste depois NO até(quinta) a partir dai todos os modelos estão de acordo no mesmo sentido NE-E e a passar não muito longe dos açores no inicio da próxima semana todo o mais é uma incógnita


----------



## Snow (19 Set 2006 às 01:56)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

se isso se confirmar temos aki uma situação completamente nova e inédita. dois furacões a seguirem o mesmo trajecto, nas nossas aguas é novo!!!
ou estou enganado?


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 02:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Nesta imagem de satélite tirada a pouco mais de 10 minutos já dá para ver a primeira ilha do grupo ocidental e reparem no tamanho do bixo ao pé da ilha dá medo e não está nada mais fraco pelo menos por enquanto vamos lá ver como está de manha é crucial essa altura.


----------



## Luis França (19 Set 2006 às 02:04)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Santos disse:


> Se reparares bem (não será bem vísível nesta foto) tens ainda um possível novo sistema  em "trabalho de parto" em frente ao Labrador



E tambem em frente, na costa atlantica dos USA, portanto sao 4 os candidatos ....


----------



## Santos (19 Set 2006 às 02:06)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O "GORDON" já é cat2
Esperemos que DEUS faça algo por aquelas gentes dos Açores


----------



## Snow (19 Set 2006 às 02:08)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Santos disse:


> O "GORDON" já é cat2
> Esperemos que DEUS faça algo por aquelas gentes dos Açores



Bem, mas ele irá perder força assim k chegar as ilhas.


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 02:18)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> Bem, mas ele irá perder força assim k chegar as ilhas.



Será que vai?Ele agora está em 2 contra todos os prognósticos falta menos de 24 horas para atingir as primeiras ilhas não estranharia que o fizesse com categoria 1 mas como disse a manha de amanha é decisiva para ver o comportamento durante o resto do dia.Mas se bem me lembro o NOAA há alguns dias atrás já o dava morto por estas alturas e ele está bem vivinho.


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 02:22)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Deixo só mais esta imagem é asustadora engordou bem!!


----------



## Snow (19 Set 2006 às 02:23)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> Será que vai?Ele agora está em 2 contra todos os prognósticos falta menos de 24 horas para atingir as primeiras ilhas não estranharia que o fizesse com categoria 1 mas como disse a manha de amanha é decisiva para ver o comportamento durante o resto do dia.Mas se bem me lembro o NOAA há alguns dias atrás já o dava morto por estas alturas e ele está bem vivinho.



Realmente esta bem vivinho. e vai passa mesmo no meio das ilhas. Não vai ser facil, ainda diz aquele senhor que nao ha razoes para grandes alarmismos


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 02:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> Realmente esta bem vivinho. e vai passa mesmo no meio das ilhas. Não vai ser facil, ainda diz aquele senhor que nao ha razoes para grandes alarmismos




Esse senhor deve pensar como já ouvi na rádio que o que vai lá passar é uma tempestade de Inverno não sei a que Inverno se referem em 25 anos e nunca vi nada igual por ali.É como outra que ouvi na rádio que dava a entender para quem não sabe que neste momento já era tempestade tropical é triste meus amigos mas é o pais que temos pode ser que com o tempo mude


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 08:18)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Situação agrava-se, o furacão Gordon ganhou outra vez intensidade e tem agora ventos de 160km/h. O Centro de furacões de Maimi já oficializou um alerta de furacão para os Açores. 
Aqui fica o relatório intermédio número 33A

HURRICANE GORDON INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  33A
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072006
200 AM AST TUE SEP 19 2006

...GORDON MOVING RAPIDLY EASTWARD AS IT TAKES AIM ON THE AZORES...

_A HURRICANE WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR ALL OF THE AZORES ISLANDS. A
HURRICANE WARNING MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED
WITHIN THE WARNING AREA WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS. PREPARATIONS TO
PROTECT LIFE AND PROPERTY SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION._

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 200 AM AST...0600Z...THE CENTER OF THE WELL-DEFINED EYE OF
HURRICANE GORDON WAS LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 38.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE
40.2 WEST OR ABOUT 710 MILES... 1140 KM...WEST OF TERCEIRA IN THE
AZORES ISLANDS.

GORDON IS MOVING TOWARD THE EAST NEAR 28 MPH...44 KM/HR...AND THIS
GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE FOR THE NEXT 24 HOURS.  ON
THE FORECAST TRACK...GORDON WILL PASS NEAR OR MOVE ACROSS THE AZORES
LATE THIS AFTERNOON OR EVENING.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 100 MPH...160 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  GORDON IS A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON
SCALE.  ALTHOUGH SOME SLOW WEAKENING IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT 24
HOURS...GORDON IS STILL EXPECTED TO BE A HURRICANE AS IT PASSES
NEAR OR ACROSS THE AZORES ISLANDS. IN ADDITION...STRONGER WINDS
WILL BE LIKELY OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF THE AZORES.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 40 MILES...65 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 115
MILES...185 KM.

THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 972 MB...28.70 INCHES.

LARGE AND DANGEROUS BATTERING WAVES ALONG WITH STORM SURGES OF 1 TO
3 FT ARE POSSIBLE IN AREAS OF ONSHORE WINDS IN THE AZORES.

GORDON IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE TOTAL RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4
INCHES OVER THE AZORES... WITH ISOLATED MAXIMUM AMOUNTS OF 6 INCHES
OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN.

REPEATING THE 200 AM AST POSITION...38.1 N...40.2 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...EAST NEAR 28 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH.
_MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...972 MB._


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 09:43)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boas ele não vai enfraquecer para tempestade tropical, vai ficar como Furacão catg. 1 ou quem sabe 2 quando afectar hoje ao fim da tarde  
anomalia pode fornecer um melhor alimenteação ap+os sair dos Açores e ganhar força para aliar a uma depressão cavada, onde a ciclogenese pode ser intensa 
E só hoje é que o IM colocou todas a ilhas em alerta vermelho 
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.9.16.2006.gif
AVN



IntensidadePrecipitação



Vapor água


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 09:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Fil disse:


> Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo o IM emitir um alerta vermelho! Quase que aposto que durante a passagem do Gordon as estações automáticas do IM nos Açores vão deixar de funcionar



Tens a do climat Fil...que nao tem nada a ver com o IM...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 09:59)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*







Aqui ficam as SST para complementar a informação...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 10:11)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

*Segundo as fontes da RTP1 esta manha o GORDON SUBIU PARA CATEGORIA 2 COM VENTOS A 175KM/H*


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 10:31)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10286 disse:
			
		

> *Segundo as fontes da RTP1 esta manha o GORDON SUBIU PARA CATEGORIA 2 COM VENTOS A 175KM/H*



MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 105 MPH...165 KM/HR
...WITH HIGHER GUSTS. GORDON IS A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE ON THE
SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE SCALE. ALTHOUGH SOME SLOW WEAKENING IS
FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS...GORDON IS STILL EXPECTED TO BE
A HURRICANE AS IT PASSES NEAR OR ACROSS THE AZORES ISLANDS. IN
ADDITION...STRONGER WINDS WILL BE LIKELY OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF
THE AZORES.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 10:34)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

So estou a citar o que a RTP1 disse esta manha!!!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 10:37)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10294 disse:
			
		

> So estou a citar o que a RTP1 disse esta manha!!!



estava apenas a completar a tua informação


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 10:40)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> estava apenas a completar a tua informação



Lolol...a tua opiniao alex...Vai afectar mais o norte ou o sul??

Eu acredito mais no sul!! HOT WATER POWER!! É CAPAZ DE DESCAIR!!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 10:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10297 disse:
			
		

> Lolol...a tua opiniao alex...Vai afectar mais o norte ou o sul??
> 
> Eu acredito mais no sul!! HOT WATER POWER!! É CAPAZ DE DESCAIR!!



Se acabar por entrar na circulação da depressão/frente que vai atingir o continente vai ser complicado saber onde vai afectar mais..


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 10:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 10:53)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Bem e só hoje é que foi colocado o alerta Vermelho, nem quue fosse por TS já deveriam ter alertado as populações, a nova trajectória


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 11:12)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



> 19 de Setembro de 2006
> Autor: IM
> 
> 
> ...



fonte : IM


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 11:15)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O IM tb lê os reports do NHC


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 11:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

http://news.google.pt/news?hl=pt-PT&ned=pt-PT_pt&q=gordon&btnG=Pesquisar+notícias


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 11:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Está a chegar ao Açores 
http://www.espacotalassa.com/webc/index.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 11:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

sugeria que se debatesse este assunto no topic de alerta-tempestade, uma vez que já se trata de um assunto nacional e não internacional


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 11:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Bruno Campos disse:


> sugeria que se debatesse este assunto no topic de alerta-tempestade, uma vez que já se trata de um assunto nacional e não internacional



Penso que assim a informação ficará mais dispersa, atendendo a este tópico ser sobre o furacão Gordon e o seu histórico até agora. Mais tarde ficará mais difícil encontrar a informação em dois tópicos e atendendo a este que é exclusivo sobre o Gordon sugeria que se continuasse por aqui.


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 11:56)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Penso que assim a informação ficará mais dispersa, atendendo a este tópico ser sobre o furacão Gordon e o seu histórico até agora. Mais tarde ficará mais difícil encontrar a informação em dois tópicos e atendendo a este que é exclusivo sobre o Gordon sugeria que se continuasse por aqui.



ok.
por mim tudo bem


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 11:59)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Penso que assim a informação ficará mais dispersa, atendendo a este tópico ser sobre o furacão Gordon e o seu histórico até agora. Mais tarde ficará mais difícil encontrar a informação em dois tópicos e atendendo a este que é exclusivo sobre o Gordon sugeria que se continuasse por aqui.



Mas é fácil! tranquem este tópico agora, e no último post, quem o fechar o Admin ou o Seringador (ésmoderador devers poder fazê-lo tb  ) coloca o link e a explicação que neste momento já é assunto *NACIONAL* e deixou de fazer sentido debatê-lo em internacional!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 12:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas é fácil! tranquem este tópico agora, e no último post, quem o fechar o Admin ou o Seringador (ésmoderador devers poder fazê-lo tb  ) coloca o link e a explicação que neste momento já é assunto *NACIONAL* e deixou de fazer sentido debatê-lo em internacional!



PAra isso move-se o topic para Nacional e está o assunto resolvido!!

O melhor é continuar a discutir neste...SEringador..tu que és moderador...diz de tua justiça


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 12:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas é fácil! tranquem este tópico agora, e no último post, quem o fechar o Admin ou o Seringador (ésmoderador devers poder fazê-lo tb  ) coloca o link e a explicação que neste momento já é assunto *NACIONAL* e deixou de fazer sentido debatê-lo em internacional!



Infelizmente não consigo, agora tem toda a lógica de abrir um tópico e tranferiri a informação do tópico tempestade para um novo com o nome " Situação Gordon 5ª e 6ªfeira", isto dentro do Seguimento Setembro? 
Que acham?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 12:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Infelizmente não consigo, agora tem toda a lógica de abrir um tópico e tranferiri a informação do tópico tempestade para um novo com o nome " Situação Gordon 5ª e 6ªfeira", isto dentro do Seguimento Setembro?
> Que acham?


Para isso estariamos a perder tempo... É UMA TEMPESTADE NAO É??UM FACTOR DE RISCO--> ESCREVAM NO ALERTA-TEMPESTADE!! foi para estes casos que eu criei este topico e escusa-se estar a informaçao espalhada

Obrigado


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 12:10)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Faz falta o admin para por ordem na casa...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 12:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



> 000
> WTNT42 KNHC 190830
> TCDAT2
> HURRICANE GORDON DISCUSSION NUMBER  34
> ...



fonte: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT2+shtml/190830.shtml


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 12:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10331 disse:
			
		

> Para isso estariamos a perder tempo... É UMA TEMPESTADE NAO É??UM FACTOR DE RISCO--> ESCREVAM NO ALERTA-TEMPESTADE!! foi para estes casos que eu criei este topico e escusa-se estar a informaçao espalhada
> 
> Obrigado



Não estou a discordar do tópico criado, pelo contrário, apenas estou a sugerir que seja dada a devida atenção a eventos que surjam ao longo da época mpara uma melhor organização do tópico, visto quealerta de tempestade já foi criado algum tempo e é muito vago... mas o Admin é que pode fazer alguma diferença


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 12:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*







Ultima imagem do bixo...


----------



## Administrador (19 Set 2006 às 13:36)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Creio que o melhor será que a discussão continue neste tópico para ficar concentrado ao máximo visto o titulo do tópico "Alerta-Tempestade" ser muito generalizado e mais tarde ninguem saberá que o assunto Gordon foi discutido lá.


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 14:16)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Segundo o boletim intermédio do Centro de Furacões de Maimi (12h de Portugal), o furacão Gordon perdeu um pouco de intensidade com ventos agora de 160km/h. Está a 845km da ilha Terceira. A pressão é de 970mb/hPa. Desloca-se a 44km/h. Continua na categoria 2.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






ultima imagem...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 14:24)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Enfraqueceu um bocadito, não vos parece só pela imagem?


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Enfraqueceu um bocadito, não vos parece só pela imagem?



pelo menos está mais desordenado...parece-me...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

imagens em tempo real dos acores...

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/main.htm


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 14:36)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Agora que as Tv's falaram no assunto está o caos instalado, nada se consegue aceder, está tudo congestonado, o Im teve de colocar uma página de emergência, apenas com info essencial devido à avalanche de acessos. Realmente isto assim ...


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 14:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Agora que as Tv's falaram no assunto está o caos instalado, nada se consegue aceder, está tudo congestonado, o Im teve de colocar uma página de emergência, apenas com info essencial devido à avalanche de acessos. Realmente isto assim ...



Acontece sempre isso


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:46)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Agora que as Tv's falaram no assunto está o caos instalado, nada se consegue aceder, está tudo congestonado, o Im teve de colocar uma página de emergência, apenas com info essencial devido à avalanche de acessos. Realmente isto assim ...



a pagina no nhc está em backup mode....       

The NHC website is operating in backup mode. Some products may be delayed or unavailable.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov

Não é só o IM....


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 14:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> a pagina no nhc está em backup mode....
> 
> The NHC website is operating in backup mode. Some products may be delayed or unavailable.
> 
> ...



 devem estar a emitir novos alertas


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 14:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> pelo menos está mais desordenado...parece-me...



parece realmente mais desorganizado... vamos veR o comportamento durante a tarde...

e a depressão a norte... parece-me com bastante força, para arrastar o gordon pra sul n? 

o helene é q está fantástico


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 14:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Reparem se aqueles dois membros tivessem razão 




Previsão trajectória ás m00h de hoje menos para Norte do que ontem




Previsão Ontem


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:56)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/boias/bond3.htm

Já viram o aumento da ondulação nas ultimas 2 horas nas lajes das flores?????


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Reparem se aqueles dois membros tivessem razão



Qual é o site?? já tinha andando a procura dele, mas nao o encontrei...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 14:58)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

ESQUEÇAM O GORDON E VAMOS PARA O FURACÃO HELENE
                   
http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVP89.TIF


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 15:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Qual é o site?? já tinha andando a procura dele, mas nao o encontrei...



AQUI ESTÁ 
http://euler.atmos.colostate.edu/~vigh/guidance/


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> ESQUEÇAM O GORDON E VAMOS PARA O FURACÃO HELENE
> 
> http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVP89.TIF



Um de cada vez....

O Helene é muito cedo...ela está um bocadinho preguiçosa e anda a pastelar no meio do atlantico...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> AQUI ESTÁ
> http://euler.atmos.colostate.edu/~vigh/guidance/



obrigado...


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 15:11)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> ESQUEÇAM O GORDON E VAMOS PARA O FURACÃO HELENE
> 
> http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVP89.TIF



se essa situação se proporcionar... pode ser que as autoridades deem o alerta mais cedo... depois da experiencia com o gordon


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:15)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Bruno Campos disse:


> se essa situação se proporcionar... pode ser que as autoridades deem o alerta mais cedo... depois da experiencia com o gordon



Acho que seria uma excelente oportunidade para se fazer o encontro dos membros do forum...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:20)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

está imagem é que nunca esperei ver...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



> Os Açores estão habituados a tempestades, mas o furacão Gordon, que deverá atingir o arquipélago a partir de hoje à noite, é uma situação «anómala», disse à agência Lusa o meteorologista Diamantino Henriques.
> 
> O furacão Gordon deve atingir o centro do arquipélago a partir desta noite, uma situação que «não é nada normal» para as ilhas, disse o especialista do Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> ...



fonte: http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=725497&div_id=291


"As pessoas também estão preocupadas com a intensidade do vento, mas esperamos que acalme antes de chegar», explicou. "

Tao doidos.....


----------



## Luis França (19 Set 2006 às 15:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Já contactei com uns amigos nos Açores (Santa Maria) que vao tentar registar-se hoje para fazer a "cobertura" da passagem do bicho.
Aqui está uma imagem duma webcam do Pico, hoje de manha





Também me vao enviar fotos se houver passagem por Vila do Porto.


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 15:33)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ainda o furacão não chegou e já o site do IM está de baixa, pelo menos pela informação da primeira página remodelada propositadamente para estas situações , estão a dar apenas as informações essenciais (isto claro quando consegimos lá entrar), excesso de tráfego ...  .... 
Já agora, no site do Serviço da Protecção Civil nem uma pequena nota de aviso do furacão.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:33)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

quanto apostam que o barracao amanha, não esta no mm sitio???


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 15:42)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

  a ver vamos... já gravei uma foto de agora para comparar amanha 

pena é q de noite n se vai ver nada nas webcams


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:46)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Bruno Campos disse:


> a ver vamos... já gravei uma foto de agora para comparar amanha
> 
> pena é q de noite n se vai ver nada nas webcams



à noite só mesmo os dados das Bóias - Ondógrafo e das estações automaticas..se bem que eu acho que vai-se td embora com o vento...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 15:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Um de cada vez....
> 
> O Helene é muito cedo...ela está um bocadinho preguiçosa e anda a pastelar no meio do atlantico...



Eu sei é só para lançar mais confusão


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 15:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Acho que seria uma excelente oportunidade para se fazer o encontro dos membros do forum...



Boa ideia


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 15:51)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Bruno Campos disse:


> a ver vamos... já gravei uma foto de agora para comparar amanha
> 
> pena é q de noite n se vai ver nada nas webcams


´vamos lá ver se amanhã existe webcam


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:51)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Boa ideia



quem financia a viagem??? a vodafone???


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> ´vamos lá ver se amanhã existe webcam



   

também me parece que nao....hehehehe


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 15:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> quem financia a viagem??? a vodafone???



Era bom, se aranjasse um patrocinio para uma viagem destas era excelente 
Então para o corredor dos tornados ainda melhor


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Era bom, se aranjasse um patrocinio para uma viagem destas era excelente
> Então para o corredor dos tornados ainda melhor



O Im está teso...o IGIDL/CGUL, não tem dinheiro para nada....
O melhor mesmo é assaltar um banco...


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 15:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ultimas noticias do NHC

*GORDON IS MOVING TOWARD THE EAST NEAR 31 MPH...50 KM/HR...AND THIS
GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.
THIS TRACK WOULD BRING GORDON ACROSS THE AZORES TONIGHT.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE DECREASED TO NEAR 85 MPH...140
KM/HR...WITH HIGHER GUSTS. HOWEVER...STRONGER WINDS...ESPECIALLY IN
GUSTS...ARE LIKELY OVER ELEVATED TERRAIN. GORDON IS A CATEGORY ONE*


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 16:06)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Visitei a Tvnet (www.tvnet.com.pt) a televisão pela internet que é trasmitida a partir dos Açores, nem uma pequena notícia sobre o furacão. Parece que todo o mundo sabe, que todos se importam menos nos Açores, algo está mal, ou as pessoas estão muito mal informadas.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 16:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Acho que seria uma excelente oportunidade para se fazer o encontro dos membros do forum...



E que tal ser na Ilha do Pico?


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2006 às 16:21)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> E que tal ser na Ilha do Pico?



sim por mim tudo bem mas podia ser nas instalaçoes da protecção civil para acompanharmos com eles a evolução do helena e pra lhes dar-mos umas dicas enquanto bebemos uns copos


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 16:31)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> fonte: http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=725497&div_id=291
> 
> 
> "As pessoas também estão preocupadas com a intensidade do vento, mas esperamos que acalme antes de chegar», explicou. "
> ...



Doidos é favor, isto é um País do faz de conta     , vão ver as desgraças já daqui a umas horas


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 16:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LUPER disse:


> Doidos é favor, isto é um País do faz de conta     , vão ver as desgraças já daqui a umas horas


´

espero que sejam poucas ou nenhumas


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 16:46)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> ´
> 
> espero que sejam poucas ou nenhumas



Tas a ser optimista???


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 16:49)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Visitei a Tvnet (www.tvnet.com.pt) a televisão pela internet que é trasmitida a partir dos Açores, nem uma pequena notícia sobre o furacão. Parece que todo o mundo sabe, que todos se importam menos nos Açores, algo está mal, ou as pessoas estão muito mal informadas.



Não conhecia, mas pareceu-me desactualizadissímo, notícias de Julho e Agosto!  

Aqui vos deixo esta página que contém links para rádios online açorianas.

http://www.acores.com/a/radios.html


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 16:51)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Tas a ser optimista???



Infelizmente receio o pior, talvez derivado à minha formação académica de Engenharia Civil    . As estruturas metálicas não aguentam este vento todo


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 16:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*







última imagem...


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 16:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> última imagem...



Não sei se é problema do meu serviço de internet, mas ainda não consegui vêr nenhuma destas tuas imagens "última imagem..."


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 17:00)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Não sei se é problema do meu serviço de internet, mas ainda não consegui vêr nenhuma destas tuas imagens "última imagem..."



sério???

Experimenta ir directamente ao site..

http://www.nlmoc.navy.mil/cgi-bin/listing.pl?satellite+north_atlantic+hiresir+HiRes_IR_AOR_Listing

ve lá se assim ja as vês...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Mais uma imagem em que vejo, o GORDON a ser empurrado para sul...Ligeiramente!!

Deve ser da vista!! ou do ar condicionado que me esta afectar!!! 

Vou colocar esta pergunta!! E se o Gordon entrar entre Sines e Lisboa??

Ui...nem kero pensar nesta 'previsao/especulaçao)


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






cá esta a boia das flores..vejam a diferença


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 17:15)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10447 disse:
			
		

> Mais uma imagem em que vejo, o GORDON a ser empurrado para sul...Ligeiramente!!
> 
> Deve ser da vista!! ou do ar condicionado que me esta afectar!!!
> 
> ...



Querem ver que isso ainda vem para a Madeira 
Possivelmente não chega a tanto, mas o Norte de Potugal poderá ser afectado...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 17:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Sim, aqui está a última explicação do NHC
"
GORDON IS ZIPPING EASTWARD TONIGHT... 085/24. TRACK MODELS ARE 
TIGHTLY CLUSTERED ON THIS GENERAL MOTION CONTINUING WITH SOME 
ACCELERATION FOR THE FIRST 24 HOURS. THIS INCREASE IN FORWARD 
SPEED APPEARS TO BE DUE *TO THE HURRICANE BECOMING EMBEDDED IN FAST ZONAL FLOW BETWEEN A DEEP-LAYERED TROUGH OVER THE NORTH ATLANTIC OCEAN AND THE SUBTROPICAL RIDGE TO THE SOUTH. EXTRATROPICAL TRANSITION SHOULD BEGIN IN ABOUT 24 HOURS AS A COLD FRONT CATCHES UP TO GORDON AND WIND SHEAR INCREASES ABOVE 40 KT. THE TRACK FORECAST IS SHIFTED A BIT SOUTHWARD FROM THE PREVIOUS FORECAST AS THE GLOBAL MODELS MAINTAIN GORDON AS A SEPARATE ENTITY FROM THE ONCOMING TROUGH FOR A LITTLE LONGER THAN EARLIER*. THESE MODELS ALSO ARE IN GOOD AGREEMENT ON GORDON BECOMING ABSORBED IN THIS TROUGH BY 72 HOURS. "


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS 

INITIAL 19/0300Z 38.0N 41.6W 85 KT 
12HR VT 19/1200Z 38.2N 37.0W 75 KT 
24HR VT 20/0000Z 38.3N 30.2W 65 KT 
36HR VT 20/1200Z 39.5N 22.0W 55 KT...EXTRATROPICAL 
48HR VT 21/0000Z 42.0N 13.5W 50 KT...EXTRATROPICAL 
72HR VT 22/0000Z...ABSORBED


----------



## ABatalha (19 Set 2006 às 17:21)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Oi!

Neste site http://hadar.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/trop_ge_ir4_float1_0.html 
vê-se que o Gordon está quase a tocar as Flores. A ilha é um planalto, quando chove geram-se cascatas belíssimas, faço ideia as cascatas que se formarão com este furacão.

Parece-me que com a superfície frontal fria tão perto do Gordon, ele deve começar a perder intensidade...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 17:21)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Sim, aqui está a última explicação do NHC
> "
> GORDON IS ZIPPING EASTWARD TONIGHT... 085/24. TRACK MODELS ARE
> TIGHTLY CLUSTERED ON THIS GENERAL MOTION CONTINUING WITH SOME
> ...



Ui....já nao digo nada sobre a trajectoria...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 17:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Vou entrar em blackout até perto da hora de jantar...

Por isso, não se preocupem com a minha ausência...hj a noitada vai ser grande...   

ate logo


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Ui....já nao digo nada sobre a trajectoria...



Mas pessoal acima dos 40kt não é depressão tropical, ou por ser a esta latitude insistem no Extratropical?


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 17:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Mas pessoal acima dos 40kt não é depressão tropical, ou por ser a esta latitude insistem no Extratropical?



é...mas para eles é extratropical...que queres que te diga...


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 17:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O gordon está a deslocar-se muito ligeiramente para SE ao contrario do previsto isso pode ser um bom sinal para uma aproximação mais a sul do que a Galiza para mim o mais importante é ver onde vai estar colocado o centro quando estiver no grupo central e a sua deslocação a partir dai, na minha ideia ele não vai tanto para NE


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 17:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> O gordon está a deslocar-se muito ligeiramente para SE ao contrario do previsto isso pode ser um bom sinal para uma aproximação mais a sul do que a Galiza para mim o mais importante é ver onde vai estar colocado o centro quando estiver no grupo central e a sua deslocação a partir dai, na minha ideia ele não vai tanto para NE



Como te disse entre Leiria e Aveiro      . aí a minha casinha


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 17:31)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> O gordon está a deslocar-se muito ligeiramente para SE ao contrario do previsto isso pode ser um bom sinal para uma aproximação mais a sul do que a Galiza para mim o mais importante é ver onde vai estar colocado o centro quando estiver no grupo central e a sua deslocação a partir dai, na minha ideia ele não vai tanto para NE



Sim segundo as últimas notícias da RDP Açores, o responsável da protecção cívil, informou que o centro do furacão já não passa sobre o grupo central, mas sim mais a sul no corredor entre este grupo e o grupo oriental. Como tal está a "descair" ligeiramente em relação ao que estava a ser aopontado ao ínicio do dia de hoje.
Cada vez estou a dar mais credibilidade ao que diz o Tornando.


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 17:36)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LUPER disse:


> Como te disse entre Leiria e Aveiro      . aí a minha casinha



Tens de sair daí


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 17:42)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim segundo as últimas notícias da RDP Açores, o responsável da protecção cívil, informou que o centro do furacão já não passa sobre o grupo central, mas sim mais a sul no corredor entre este grupo e o grupo oriental. Como tal está a "descair" ligeiramente em relação ao que estava a ser aopontado ao ínicio do dia de hoje.
> Cada vez estou a dar mais credibilidade ao que diz o Tornando.



Essa trajectória até podia ser positivo, havia maior probabilidade de não atingir directamente nenhuma ilha.


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 17:42)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Pressão Atmosférica nos Açores já está a baixar significativamente


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 17:43)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim segundo as últimas notícias da RDP Açores, o responsável da protecção cívil, informou que o centro do furacão já não passa sobre o grupo central, mas sim mais a sul no corredor entre este grupo e o grupo oriental. Como tal está a "descair" ligeiramente em relação ao que estava a ser aopontado ao ínicio do dia de hoje.
> Cada vez estou a dar mais credibilidade ao que diz o Tornando.



Obrigado Kim!! 

Falei disso todo o dia!!


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 17:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> é...mas para eles é extratropical...que queres que te diga...



E o IM mostra para o dia 21 ventos a 55km/h e rajadas de 90  
quando passar aqui de acordo com o NHC e outras projecções é de 50-55 kt, com rajadas a 65kt, será que traduziram tb os valores à letra e esqueceram-se de converter em KM


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 17:46)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Vou entrar em blackout até perto da hora de jantar...
> 
> Por isso, não se preocupem com a minha ausência...hj a noitada vai ser grande...
> 
> ate logo




eu de caminho só amanhã


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 17:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Essa trajectória até podia ser positivo, havia maior probabilidade de não atingir directamente nenhuma ilha.



Sim sem dúvida, pode ser que entre directamente sobre o nosso território o que seria pior em termos de impactos, mas não sei existe uma crista a SE no Med


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 17:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> eu de caminho só amanhã



Seringador, não me digas que nos vais abandonar numa noite destas?   

Vá lá, coloca lá a net em casa! Eu falo com a PT


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 17:53)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Sim sem dúvida, pode ser que entre directamente sobre o nosso território o que seria pior em termos de impactos, mas não sei existe uma crista a SE no Med



Uma coisa de cada vez, primeiro vamos ver por onde passa nos Açores e depois como vai evoluir em direcção ao continente.


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 17:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Nas Flores a Pressão há duas horas atrás, era de 1009hPa, agora deve rondar os 1005hPa
http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/current/LPFL.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 17:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Uma coisa de cada vez, primeiro vamos ver por onde passa nos Açores e depois como vai evoluir em direcção ao continente.



Concordo
á uma pequena depressao se assim se pode chamar a norte Africa, a sueste do Algarve!! vamos ver se ela ira ter influencia tambem...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Uma coisa de cada vez, primeiro vamos ver por onde passa nos Açores e depois como vai evoluir em direcção ao continente.


Não se esqueçam que vai acontecer tudo muito rápido desde que atravessa os Açores até chegar à nossa costa, i.e. 24h, a contar a partir das 00h de hoje 
Pq irá a panhar o jetstream e aquela depressão a NE, um fluxo zonal
http://weather.unisys.com/upper_air/ua_nhem_300.gif


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 18:12)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

A comunicação social deve ter alguma informação que nos não temos ainda agora ouvi que vai para Espanha como é que pode alguém dizer isso neste momento??


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 18:21)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> A comunicação social deve ter alguma informação que nos não temos ainda agora ouvi que vai para Espanha como é que pode alguém dizer isso neste momento??



No ano passado, no caso do Vince, a trajetória prevista não foi bem a que acabou por ocorrer.


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:23)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Seringador, não me digas que nos vais abandonar numa noite destas?
> 
> Vá lá, coloca lá a net em casa! Eu falo com a PT



Não tenho net em casa devolvi a placa pq estava adar problemas quando efectuava trabalho de campo em GPRS, mas vou ver  o que posso fazer


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> A comunicação social deve ter alguma informação que nos não temos ainda agora ouvi que vai para Espanha como é que pode alguém dizer isso neste momento??



Eles só pensam no centro da tempestade e não se lembram da saida da frente, i.e. encontra-se a SE da mesma, "Left entrace exit", que pode provocar muita precipitação....  e só estão a ver modelos....


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Parece que se está a intensificar outra vez ou estou a ver mal    
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:37)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

As camaras já estão a flipar nos Açores
http://www.gisclimaat.angra.uac.pt/weathercams/index.php?camera=1
http://www.gisclimaat.angra.uac.pt/weathercams/index.php?camera=2
http://www.gisclimaat.angra.uac.pt/weathercams/index.php?camera=3
Não sei se vão resistir, dúvido muito


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Previsão do UKMO
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006091912/slp5.png
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006091912/slp6.png 

e este 
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006091912/slp12.png
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006091912/slp19.png


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Parece que se está a intensificar outra vez ou estou a ver mal
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html



E está mesmo já se começa a ver o olho formar outra vez
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html:w00t:


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 18:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

A meio da tarde perdeu alguma consistência mas está a ganhar de novo! um pequeno aumento e temos de novo cat. 2


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 19:06)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ouvi agora mesmo na rádio por estas palavras:"segundo o IM está descartada a hipótese do Gordon atingir Portugal indo afectar a Galiza"


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 19:15)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O Centro de Furacões NHC de Maimi acaba de informar no boletim intermédio das 19h:

_...SE ESPERA QUE GORDON CRUZE LAS AZORES HOY...

UN AVISO DE HURACAN ESTA EN EFECTO PARA TODAS LAS ISLAS AZORES. UN 
AVISO DE HURACAN SIGNIFICA QUE SE ESPERAN CONDICIONES DE HURACAN 
DENTRO DEL AREA BAJO AVISO EN LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS. LOS 
PREPARATIVOS PARA PROTEGER VIDA Y PROPIEDAD DEBEN SER COMPLETADOS._

PARA INFORMACION ESPECIFICA SOBRE SU AREA...INCLUYENDO POSIBLES 
VIGILANCIAS O AVISOS...DEBEN MONITOREAR LOS PRODUCTOS EMITIDOS POR 
SU OFICINA DE METEOROLOGIA LOCAL.

A LAS 200 PM AST...1800Z...EL CENTRO DEL HURACAN GORDON ESTABA 
LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 37.8 NORTE...LONGITUD 34.0 OESTE O 
COMO A 380 MILLAS...610 KILOMETROS...AL OESTE DE LA BASE AEREA EN 
AZORES. 

GORDON SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL ESTE A CERCA DE 31 MPH...50 KM/HR Y 
SE ESPERA QUE CONTINUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO GENERAL DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 
24 HORAS. EN ESTA TRAYECTORIA GORDON ESTARA EN LAS ISLAS AZORES ESTA 
NOCHE.

*LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS HAN DISMINUIDO A CERCA DE 85 
MPH...140 KM/HR CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES.  SIN EMBARGO...VIENTOS MAS 
FUERTES...ESPECIALMENTE EN RAFAGAS...SON POSIBLES SOBRE ELEVACIONES 
ALTAS. GORDON ES UN HURACAN CATEGORIA UNO EN LA ESCALA 
SAFFIR-SIMPSON. SE ESPERA QUE GORDON SEA UN HURACAN A MEDIDA QUE 
PASA CERCA O A TRAVES DE LAS AZORES.*

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE HURACAN SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 40 
MILLAS...65 KM...DEL CENTRO...Y LOS VIENTOS DE FUERZA DE TORMENTA 
TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 175 MILLAS...185 KM.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 979 MILIBARAS...28.91 
PULGADAS.

SON POSIBLES OLAS ROMPIENTES GRANDES Y PELIGROSAS CON MAREJADAS 
CICLONICAS DE 1 A 3 PULGADAS EN AREAS DE LAS COSTAS DE LAS AZORES.

SE ESPERA QUE GORDON PRODUZCA CANTIDADES DE LLUVIA DE 2 A 4 PULGADAS 
SOBRE PARTES DE LAS AZORES...CON CANTIDADES AISLADAS MAXIMAS DE 6 
PULGADAS SOBRE TERRENO EMPINADO.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 200 PM AST...37.8 NORTE...34.0 OESTE.  
MOVIMIENTO...HACIA EL ESTE A CERCA DE 31 MPH. VIENTOS MAXIMOS 
SOSTENIDOS...85 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...979 MILIBARAS.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 20:08)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*







Já ca estou..está cada vez mais a sul...Pode ser que os açores tenham sorte...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 21:09)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*


----------



## Seavoices (19 Set 2006 às 21:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


>



Mais uma vez esta saída desloca os restos do furacão um pouco mais para Sul, ao contrário da previsão de ontem que o deslocava mais para Norte.

A partir deste momento o furecão começará a sofrer a influencia da depressão que vem da gronelândia e seguirá a sua cauda, fazendo deslocar para norte!

As previsões do INM também prevêm alerta Laranja desde a Andaluzia até ao Cabo Finisterra. Não era nada descabido que o INMG também o fizesse para a metade a norte do Tejo.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seavoices disse:


> Mais uma vez esta saída desloca os restos do furacão um pouco mais para Sul, ao contrário da previsão de ontem que o deslocava mais para Norte.
> 
> A partir deste momento o furecão começará a sofrer a influencia da depressão que vem da gronelândia e seguirá a sua cauda, fazendo deslocar para norte!
> 
> As previsões do INM também prevêm alerta Laranja desde a Andaluzia até ao Cabo Finisterra. Não era nada descabido que o INMG também o fizesse para a metade a norte do Tejo.



O que lá vem vai ser uma grande trapalhada...Mesmo assim os açores acho que vão escapar..pelo menos maior parte..


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 22:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O bixinho tem uma estrutura fantástica neste momento o olho continua bem protegido vai durar mais umas boas horas em cat.1 mas neste momento vendo as imagens não anda muito longe de cat.2 a diferença é mínima neste momento.e em relação a trajectória penso que pode ser mais baixa ainda do que se apresenta neste momento penso que amanha ao meio dia esteja na latitude 40º ou ligeiramente a baixo agora na SIC noticias vai lá estar o Antimio de Azevedo pode ser que nos diga coisas novas


----------



## Seavoices (19 Set 2006 às 22:10)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> O bixinho tem uma estrutura fantástica neste momento o olho continua bem protegido vai durar mais umas boas horas em cat.1 mas neste momento vendo as imagens não anda muito longe de cat.2 a diferença é mínima neste momento.e em relação a trajectória penso que pode ser mais baixa ainda do que se apresenta neste momento penso que amanha ao meio esteja na latitude 40º ou ligeiramente a baixo agora na SIC noticias vai lá estar o Antimio de Azevedo pode ser que nos diga coisas novas



Tb estou com curiosidade em ver o que o Anthimio diz sobre o assunto!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Lá está o IM a mostrar a previsão do Centro Europeu que nós nao temos acesso...A dar na sic...


----------



## Seavoices (19 Set 2006 às 22:15)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Lá está o IM a mostrar a previsão do Centro Europeu que nós nao temos acesso...A dar na sic...



Probabilidade de atingir o Norte de Portugal entre 30 a 40%, ou seja, estão a emitir um alerta que nós já sabemos à uma semana!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Dados da praia da vitoria...


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 22:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Quando se trata de um furacão a trajectória é muito importante. A área afectada é menor que numa depressão extra-tropical, mas em contra partida os efeitos são bem mais intensos.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:21)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Quando se trata de um furacão a trajectória é muito importante. A área afectada é menor que numa depressão extra-tropical, mas em contra partida os efeitos são bem mais intensos.



Yepi...as flores e o corvo vão-se safar à grande


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

BEM faladooo..

"alterações climáticos só num século se consegue ver.."


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 22:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Probabilidades em Percentagem:


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 22:31)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O centro do Gordon deve estar a uns 140 km a sul das Flores e a 200 km a oeste do Pico.


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 22:34)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O Anthimio tocou na ferida:

- A dos Açores mais pra SUL

- Mudnaças na Salinidade do Atlantico Norte 

    

Isto assim é um homem carago


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 22:36)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> BEM faladooo..
> 
> "alterações climáticos só num século se consegue ver.."



Mas olha que ele disse tudo. Localização dos AA e Salinidade


----------



## Seavoices (19 Set 2006 às 22:36)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Probabilidades em Percentagem:



Neste momento estas são as probabilidades mais certas mas... Infelizmente acho que ainda se pode deslocar um pouco mais para Sul durante esta noite e amanhã de manhã


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:38)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seavoices disse:


> Neste momento estas são as probabilidades mais certas mas... Infelizmente acho que ainda se pode deslocar um pouco mais para Sul durante esta noite e amanhã de manhã



Vamos a ver como é  a passagens pelas ilhas...Se há alteração de trajectoria ou nao...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 22:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boas, sempre consegui, estou na fnac no Gaiashopping, isto é um vício  
parece que o corvo e as flores não vão escapar mas o mais forte está para a parte Central do arquipélago!

O olho já se fechou outra vez, mas a precipitação não diminuiu
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 22:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Na última imagem do Meteosat o Gordon já passou praticamente o Corvo e as Flores e vai passar a Sul do Grupo Central...

http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Image_Gallery/Real-time_Images/index.htm?l=en


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:51)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






última imagem disponivel


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 22:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Minho disse:


> Na última imagem do Meteosat o Gordon já passou praticamente o Corvo e as Flores e vai passar a Sul do Grupo Central...
> 
> http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/Image_Gallery/Real-time_Images/index.htm?l=en



Sim, já se está a afastar das Flores e aproxima-se do Pico. Seria bom que passasse bem a sul desta ilha.


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 22:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Boas, sempre consegui, estou na fnac no Gaiashopping, isto é um vício
> parece que o corvo e as flores não vão escapar mas o mais forte está para a parte Central do arquipélago!
> 
> O olho já se fechou outra vez, mas a precipitação não diminuiu
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html




Este Seringador!   

Acho que será mais em direcção ao Grupo Oriental!


----------



## Iceberg (19 Set 2006 às 22:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Estou com a RDP Açores ligada, vamos ver o que eles dizem agora às 23h00, para já passam apenas música ... aguardemos ...


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 23:00)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Sim, já se está a afastar das Flores e aproxima-se do Pico. Seria bom que passasse bem a sul desta ilha.



Parece-me que a parte mais violenta do furacão, em redor do seu centro, irá passar a sul do grupo Central.... Parece mais que as atenções agora se deveriam virar para o grupo Oriental...


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 23:04)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Minho disse:


> Parece-me que a parte mais violenta do furacão, em redor do seu centro, irá passar a sul do grupo Central.... Parece mais que as atenções agora se deveriam virar para o grupo Oriental...




Também acho, o Grupo Oriental vai ser atingido em cheio.

Chegou à momentos o presidente regional da região autonoma dos Açores às ilhas, esta a falar na RDP Açores.


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 23:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Também acho, o Grupo Oriental vai ser atingido em cheio.
> 
> Chegou à momentos o presidente regional da região autonoma dos Açores às ilhas, esta a falar na RDP Açores.



Aqui está o link da RDP Açores para quem não conseguir encontrar:
mms://rdp.oninet.pt/rdpacor


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 23:09)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Minho disse:


> Parece-me que a parte mais violenta do furacão, em redor do seu centro, irá passar a sul do grupo Central.... Parece mais que as atenções agora se deveriam virar para o grupo Oriental...



Particularmente São Miguel, se a trajectória continuar ao longo do eixo Oeste - Este. Seria melhor que depois de passar a sul do Pico começasse a virar para NE.


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (19 Set 2006 às 23:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Realmente o setor oriental parece preocupar mais a esta hora. Cresce também a possibilidade da península ibérica ser atingida pelo sistema. Mapa com as trajetórias sugeridas pelos modelos a partir da rodada das 18Z:

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=39&cod_texto=281

Blog da MetSul (Brasil) dá destaque especial ao Gordon:

http://www.metsul.com/blog/

Boa sorte aos nossos irmãos dos Açores.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 23:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



MetSul Meteorol disse:


> http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=39&cod_texto=281
> 
> Boa sorte aos nossos irmãos dos Açores.



Bom texto!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 23:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Pois aqui esta o boletim n.º 36 do Gordon:

000
WTCA42 TJSJ 192048
TCPSP2

BOLETIN
HURACAN GORDON ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  36
NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL072006 
500 PM AST MARTES 19 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...*GORDON SE REUSA A DEBILITARSE Y SE ESPERA QUE SE MUEVA A TRAVES 
DE LAS AZORES ESTA NOCHE*...

*UN AVISO DE HURACAN ESTA EN EFECTO PARA TODAS LAS ISLAS AZORES. LOS 
PREPARATIVOS PARA PROTEGER VIDA Y PROPIEDAD DEBEN SER COMPLETADOS*.

PARA INFORMACION ESPECIFICA SOBRE SU AREA...INCLUYENDO POSIBLES 
VIGILANCIAS O AVISOS...DEBEN MONITOREAR LOS PRODUCTOS EMITIDOS POR 
SU OFICINA DE METEOROLOGIA LOCAL.

A LAS 500 PM AST...2100Z...EL CENTRO DEL HURACAN GORDON ESTABA 
LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 37.9 NORTE...LONGITUD 31.6 OESTE O 
COMO A 250 MILLAS...405 KILOMETROS...AL OESTE SUROESTE DE LA ISLA DE 
TERCEIRA EN AZORES. 

GORDON SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL ESTE A CERCA DE 33 MPH...54 KM/HR Y 
SE ESPERA QUE CONTINUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO GENERAL HASTA EL MIERCOLES. 
EN ESTA TRAYECTORIA GORDON ESTARA EN LAS ISLAS AZORES ESTA NOCHE.

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS HAN DISMINUIDO A CERCA DE 85 
MPH...140 KM/HR CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES.  SIN EMBARGO...VIENTOS MAS 
FUERTES...ESPECIALMENTE EN RAFAGAS...SON POSIBLES SOBRE ELEVACIONES 
ALTAS. GORDON ES UN HURACAN CATEGORIA UNO EN LA ESCALA 
SAFFIR-SIMPSON. SE ESPERA QUE GORDON SEA UNA TORMENTA EXTRA TROPICAL 
EL MIERCOLES.

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE HURACAN SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 40 
MILLAS...65 KM...DEL CENTRO...Y LOS VIENTOS DE FUERZA DE TORMENTA 
TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 175 MILLAS...185 KM.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 979 MILIBARAS...28.91 
PULGADAS.

SON POSIBLES OLAS ROMPIENTES GRANDES Y PELIGROSAS CON MAREJADAS 
CICLONICAS DE 1 A 3 PULGADAS EN AREAS DE LAS COSTAS DE LAS AZORES.

SE ESPERA QUE GORDON PRODUZCA CANTIDADES DE LLUVIA DE 2 A 4 PULGADAS 
SOBRE PARTES DE LAS AZORES...CON CANTIDADES AISLADAS MAXIMAS DE 6 
PULGADAS SOBRE TERRENO EMPINADO.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 500 PM AST...37.9 NORTE...31.6 OESTE.  
MOVIMIENTO...HACIA EL ESTE A CERCA DE 33 MPH. VIENTOS MAXIMOS 
SOSTENIDOS...85 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...979 MILIBARAS.

UNA ADVERTENCIA INTERMEDIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 8 PM AST SEGUIDA POR LA ADVERTENCIA COMPLETA A LAS 
11 PM AST.

$$

PRONOSTICADOR AVILA


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 23:28)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ja chove nas lajes das flores...

E o barracao ainda la esta...


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 23:31)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Ja chove nas lajes das flores...
> 
> E o barracao ainda la esta...



Espectáculo


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 23:34)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Ja chove nas lajes das flores...
> 
> E o barracao ainda la esta...



E os barquinhos também


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 23:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Minho disse:


> E os barquinhos também



Nas Flores, o pior já deve ter passado.

Começa agora a afectar o grupo central  e as previsões estão muito mal para São Miguel


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 23:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Nas Flores, o pior já deve ter passado.
> 
> Começa agora a afectar o grupo central  e as previsões estão muito mal para São Miguel


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 23:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Na figura dá para ver que o centro do Gordon já está a SE das Flores e mais próximo do Faial e Pico.


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 23:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Minho disse:


> Aqui está o link da RDP Açores para quem não conseguir encontrar:
> mms://rdp.oninet.pt/rdpacor



Fiquei positivamente impressionado com os cuidados que estão a ter em S. Miguel, segundo disseram algumas casas colocaram placas nas jalenas para se protegerem... Estão mais habituados a estas fúrias


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 23:53)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Se continuar com esta trajectória vai atingir São Miguel com grande intensidade.


----------



## tozequio (19 Set 2006 às 23:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Se continuar com esta trajectória vai atingir São Miguel com grande intensidade.



E ainda há pouco diziam na comunicação social que S.Miguel ia ser a ilha menos afectada...


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 00:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Se a trajectória for esta, São Miguel vai ser atingida com violência.





Também espero que isto não aconteça


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 00:09)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 00:13)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Animação muito boa no site do INM Espanhol:

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/satel/sgordon.html


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 00:51)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






Esta cada vez mais fraquinho...ja nem deve ser furação...Bem..vou xonar que amanha trabalho!!!

hAsta....


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 01:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Também me parece muito desorganizado em comparação com as imagens anteriores...


Despeço-me por hoje.... boa sorte aos resistentes...


----------



## Fil (20 Set 2006 às 01:05)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Sim parece um furacão deambulante, se é que ainda está nessa categoria. 






Nas estações dos Açores nada de muito anormal no vento.


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 01:24)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Fil disse:


> Sim parece um furacão deambulante, se é que ainda está nessa categoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sim já esteve mais compacto do que esta actualmente, penso que a tendencia será começar a perder força com o passar das horas. as temperaturas da H2o nestas zonas já são inferiores a 26ºc portanto já não favorece o seu crescimento


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (20 Set 2006 às 01:53)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Não se enganem. O vento vai se incrementar muito nas próximas horas. Basta que o eyewall (a parede do olho) esteja próxima do local da estação que vocês estão monitorando para que comecem a ser registradas rajadas de vento muito forte. O vento se intensifica muito rápido.


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (20 Set 2006 às 04:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Amigos portugueses 

Colocamos uma foto de alta resolução do Gordon feita pelo satélite MODIS agora em nosso blog dos meteorologistas. A imagem é da tormenta se aproximando dos Açores. 

http://www.metsul.com/blog/

Tem um post apenas para que os amigos dos Açores deixem seu relato sobre a tempestade. 

Em 2004 um furacão categoria 1 (Catarina) atingiu nosso litoral aqui no Sul do Brasil. Foi o primeiro da história no Atlântico Sul. Na aproximação do Catarina ele estava muito mais organizado (olho de aparência concêntrica) do que Gordon agora. 

Um abraço forte do Brasil,

Eugenio Hackbart
Meteorologista-Chefe
MetSul Meteorologia


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2006 às 09:32)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ao contrário do que algumas tv's hoje anunciavam pela manhã, o Gordon ainda está classificado como furacão, o seu centro é que passou pelo mar e assim os seus ventos mais fortes não se fizeram sentir em terra. 
No último boletim do NHC de Maimi:
Furacão Gordon cat1 ventos de 120km/h, desloca-se a 54km/h e pressão em 987mb/hPa.
Está a perder as características tropicais, possivelmente hoje à tarde ou noite será classificado com extratropical sendo depois absorvido pela frente.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 09:51)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






Os açores conseguiram-se safar a grande..

Pelos vistos as    resultaram.....


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 09:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boas

Assim parece e depois vai passar como tempestade tropical, pq os ventos derão superiores a 40kt, já estou farto de ouvir tempestade extra-tropical, deixam-se influenciar pelo que os americanos dizem, no ano passado o sistema Alpha foi denominado por tempestade tropical por apenas 5º de diferença de latitude 

Bem como já rinha referido o mais importante a ter em conta vai ser a precipitação, o vento vai-se fazer sentir mas não como o IM apontava ontem era, obviamente que é ridícula, vá lá que hoje já estão melhor.

Já Agora vejam o Helene    
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006092000!!!step/


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 09:56)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Os açores conseguiram-se safar a grande..
> 
> Pelos vistos as :pray: :pray: :pray: resultaram.....[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2006 às 10:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Os açores conseguiram-se safar a grande..
> 
> Pelos vistos as    resultaram.....



Ainda bem que assim foi, pois fiquei com a impressão que eles não chegaram a se preparar devidamente para algo que poderia vir a ocorrer. É sempre preferível "jogar" nestas situações pelo seguro. A situação de hoje, acredito fará criar um pouco a desconfiança das pessoas nos Açores em acreditar nestas previsões. Poderá chegar o dia de uma previsão idêntica e ninguém fazer nada porque se lembra de um furacão Gordon que passou e não fez quase nada, mas nessa altura a situação pode ser outra e o furacão tomar o caminho directo das ilhas e poucos estarão preparados.
O que nos "salva" é que nem todos pensam da mesma maneira, e se há quem não se previna outros estam bem acautelados.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 10:03)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*







aqui fica o vento do sensor QuikScat


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (20 Set 2006 às 10:12)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Olhem os dados dos aeroportos:

*LPAZ* 200800Z 23049G*71KT* 1000 +SHRA SCT006 SCT012 FEW015CB BKN030 22/22 Q0991= 

LPPD 200800Z 36025G44KT 5000 SHRA FEW007 SCT012 FEW015CB 21/20 Q0995

130 km/h em Santa Maria. 

No nosso blog estamos discutindo essa questão de depressão extratropical sugerida pelo IM enquanto o NHC mantinha o status de ciclone tropical (furacão).


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 10:13)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				dj_alex;

aqui fica o vento do sensor QuikScat[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> Tens o Link directo?
> 
> Aqui fica uma prespectiva do Atlântico e aquela Helene está um monstro e vem logo outro atrás de acordo com o ECM.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 10:16)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Tens o Link directo?



Eu costumo ver aqui as imagens...http://152.80.49.216/tc-bin/tc_home.cgi

tem lá imagens de vários sensores...


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2006 às 10:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O foracão passou directamente sobre a ilha de São Miguel com ventos de furacão:


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2006 às 10:22)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Probabilidades em percentagem para as próximas horas:





Último boletim do Centro de Furacões NHC:


...HURRICANE GORDON RAPIDLY MOVING EAST OF SAO MIGUEL...

A HURRICANE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FOR THE EASTERN AZORES.  THE
WARNING WILL LIKELY BE DISCONTINUED LATER THIS MORNING.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 500 AM AST...0900Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE GORDON WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 37.8 NORTH...LONGITUDE 24.2 WEST OR ABOUT 50 MILES...
85 KM...EAST OF THE ISLAND OF SAO MIGUEL IN THE EASTERN
AZORES...AND ABOUT 165 MILES...265 KM...EAST-SOUTHEAST OF THE
ISLAND OF TERCEIRA IN THE CENTRAL AZORES.

GORDON IS MOVING TOWARD THE EAST NEAR 35 MPH...56 KM/HR...AND THIS
MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE WITH A GRADUAL TURN TOWARD THE
EAST-NORTHEAST DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 75 MPH...120 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  HOWEVER...STRONGER WINDS...ESPECIALLY IN GUSTS...ARE
STILL POSSIBLE OVER THE ELEVATED TERRAIN OF THE EASTERN AZORES. 
GORDON IS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON HURRICANE
SCALE.  GORDON IS EXPECTED TO BECOME A STRONG EXTRATROPICAL STORM
SYSTEM LATER TODAY.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 45 MILES...75 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 230
MILES...370 KM. THE AZORES METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE REPORTED DURING
THE PAST HOUR THAT A 10-MINUTE AVERAGE WIND OF 56 MPH...90 KM/HR...
WITH A GUST TO 82 MPH...130 KM/HR...HAS OCCURRED AT SANTA MARIA
AIRPORT IN THE EASTERN AZORES.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 987 MB...29.15 INCHES.

GORDON IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE ADDITIONAL RAINFALL ACCUMULATIONS NEAR
ONE INCH OVER THE AZORES THROUGH THE MORNING HOURS.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 10:23)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Rogpacheco disse:


> O foracão passou directamente sobre a ilha de São Miguel com ventos de furacão:



foi a única ilha que apanhou ventos mais fortes, mas também é a ilha mais desenvolvida em termos de estruturas/social, por isso nao deve ter feito muitos estragos...


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 10:33)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> foi a única ilha que apanhou ventos mais fortes, mas também é a ilha mais desenvolvida em termos de estruturas/social, por isso nao deve ter feito muitos estragos...



A ver vamos, se calhar por ter demasiadas estruturas e população é que poderá ter mais danos


----------



## LUPER (20 Set 2006 às 10:34)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Galiza com alerta Vermelho e Portugal com amarelos


----------



## ABatalha (20 Set 2006 às 10:38)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Bem, foram ventos de furacão que não fizeram grandes ondas...





Nas FLORES as ondas foram maiores


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 10:38)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






SST..o gordon deixou definitivamente os açores...e já esta a entrar nos dominios da frente


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 10:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*







aquilo é um olho no gordon???


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 10:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Parece pelo menos...


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 10:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Uma bela imagem do Gordon na sua Força máxima antes de entrar nos Açores, para guardar


----------



## LUPER (20 Set 2006 às 10:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Estou preparado para o pegar pelos Cornos     . Oléeeeeee   

Entre Aveiro e Leiria será a zona de contacto


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 10:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

  ...nos açores resultou...


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2006 às 10:58)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

E pensar que há uns dias atrás a previsão era esta, mostra o quanto estes fenómenos tropicais podem ser imprevisíveis, e que os institutos precisam de estar mais preparados para uma previsão mais correcta.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 11:00)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

as horas das imagens que eu tenho colocado são UTC...logo aqui em portugal é sempre UTC+1


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 11:11)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LUPER disse:


> Estou preparado para o pegar pelos Cornos     . Oléeeeeee
> 
> Entre Aveiro e Leiria será a zona de contacto




Eu penso que a zona de impacto sera mais a sul entre Lisboa e Sines!!

De ha uma semana e meia que se fala do gordon ainda nao falhei nas previsoes!!  Sou muita bom      lolololol

Extremadura, Alentejo e Algarve no meu ver sao os mais atingidos!!!!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 11:13)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10683 disse:
			
		

> Eu penso que a zona de impacto sera mais a sul entre Lisboa e Sines!!
> 
> De ha uma semana e meia que se fala do gordon ainda nao falhei nas previsoes!!  Sou muita bom      lolololol
> 
> Extremadura, Alentejo e Algarve no meu ver sao os mais atingidos!!!!



Se falhares vou-te chatear   durante 1 semana...


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 11:36)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



> 000
> WTNT42 KNHC 200900
> TCDAT2
> HURRICANE GORDON DISCUSSION NUMBER  38
> ...



Bahhh...detesto previsões....o melhor é esperar para ver...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 11:37)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Se falhares vou-te chatear   durante 1 semana...




Apoiado!!! 

Repara bem nos modelos de satelite para onde ele ta a ser empurrado!!

E as temp. agua do mar!!

Se fosses furacão para onde ias alex???agua quente ou fria??


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 11:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ressalvo um facto interessante, de que o Gordon foi o Furacão que passou mais a Sul atingir os Açores em Setembro


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 11:41)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10688 disse:
			
		

> Apoiado!!!
> 
> Repara bem nos modelos de satelite para onde ele ta a ser empurrado!!
> 
> ...



Se eu fosse furação entrava por lisboa a dentro e ia-me localizar bem por cima do IM durante 1h pelo menos..prontos...2h.. que era para eles nao dizerem que é uma situação normal para a epoca...      

O problema é que ele esta a ser empurrado, mas não muito...e ele parece-me que ainda tem alguma força...


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 11:42)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Ressalvo um facto interessante, de que o Gordon foi o Furacão que passou mais a Sul atingir os Açores em Setembro



e nos meses todos da epoca, nao ha climatologia??? eu tenho um site fixe para fazer a climatologia de furações...mas ainda nao tive paciencia para explorar aquilo na totalidade...


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 11:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Nota: ontem ouvi a dizer na RTP1  a informar que há 40 anos não passava um Furacão pelos Açores 
quando o último  foi o Charley em 98


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 11:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Se eu fosse furação entrava por lisboa a dentro e ia-me localizar bem por cima do IM durante 1h pelo menos..prontos...2h.. que era para eles nao dizerem que é uma situação normal para a epoca...
> 
> O problema é que ele esta a ser empurrado, mas não muito...e ele parece-me que ainda tem alguma força...



bons dias vejam esta animação a mim pareçe-me que ele se esta a deslocar bastante para sul dá a ideia que irá ao encontro do estreito de gibraltar não pareçe? 
penso que a frente vai absorver o gordon pois está cada vez mais fraquinho 
http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/satel/sgordon.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 11:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Se eu fosse furação entrava por lisboa a dentro e ia-me localizar bem por cima do IM durante 1h pelo menos..prontos...2h.. que era para eles nao dizerem que é uma situação normal para a epoca...
> 
> O problema é que ele esta a ser empurrado, mas não muito...e ele parece-me que ainda tem alguma força...



Aponto como ja apontei á uma semana a entrada dele como cat 1

Ontem Sines tinha aguas de 24,5Cº

Hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho!!!
Para voces verem o IM DA 20cº PARA A COSTA DO ALGARVE E agora tao 23Cº e continua a subir!! prevejo 26Cº para aqui hoje!!!


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 11:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> e nos meses todos da epoca, nao ha climatologia??? eu tenho um site fixe para fazer a climatologia de furações...mas ainda nao tive paciencia para explorar aquilo na totalidade...



Só estou a falar de Setembro, uma análise Mensal, que é uma boa indicação, isto é , tempestades tropicais mais a Sul e em Setembro, sendo que este ano o Gordon foi o que passou mais a sul nesta altura do ano indicando que o Ant. dos Açores está fraco ou deslocado e irá provavelmente possibilitar um início de Inverno temperado e chuvoso e mais não digo... 
São as 1ªs teleconexões que estou a fazer para a minha previsão de Inverno a libertar na 1ª seman de Outubro


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 11:49)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ondulação nos açores...

Laje das flores : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ponta Delgada: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    


Praia da Vitoria: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dados meteorologicos para Ponta Delgada

Temp .do ar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vento: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




precipitação 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais ao final da tarde faço um update do mapas...


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 11:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Se eu fosse furação entrava por lisboa a dentro e ia-me localizar bem por cima do IM durante 1h pelo menos..prontos...2h.. que era para eles nao dizerem que é uma situação normal para a epoca...
> 
> O problema é que ele esta a ser empurrado, mas não muito...e ele parece-me que ainda tem alguma força...


----------



## ABatalha (20 Set 2006 às 11:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Na altura do furacão VINCE também se projectava que subisse em direcção ao Centro/Norte de Portugal e ele acabou por ir em direcção a GIbraltar, já como tempestade tropical.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 12:00)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



ABatalha disse:


> Na altura do furacão VINCE também se projectava que subisse em direcção ao Centro/Norte de Portugal e ele acabou por ir em direcção a GIbraltar, já como tempestade tropical.



Ontem tive a rever uns docs sobre o vince e comparativamente o Gordon vem com muito mais força e é capaz de passar em Gibraltar ja despejado!!

Essa foi a minha previsao de a 2 semanas!!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 12:05)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O bicho tem vida própria..não vou comentar mais previsões..é ir seguido as imagens de 30m em 30m


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 12:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



spiritmind disse:


> bons dias vejam esta animação a mim pareçe-me que ele se esta a deslocar bastante para sul dá a ideia que irá ao encontro do estreito de gibraltar não pareçe?
> penso que a frente vai absorver o gordon pois está cada vez mais fraquinho
> http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/satel/sgordon.html



isso foi o que eu disse a pouco mas tornado tens de te decidir por uma opinião ou dizes que entra em portugal ou nao  mas embora a ultima animação que vi pareça que ele vai para gibraltar a minha aposta como referi ontem varias vezes é que o gordon irá ate ao cabo finisterra e ai puff!!! foi-se  se estiver enganado posso juntar-me aos do inm   abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 12:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



spiritmind disse:


> isso foi o que eu disse a pouco mas tornado tens de te decidir por uma opinião ou dizes que entra em portugal ou nao  mas embora a ultima animação que vi pareça que ele vai para gibraltar a minha aposta como referi ontem varias vezes é que o gordon irá ate ao cabo finisterra e ai puff!!! foi-se  se estiver enganado posso juntar-me aos do inm   abraços



Na minha opiniao, como ja referi...Vem para Portugal onde afectara a regiao Sul e Centro do continente!!! To decidido ou n???


----------



## Seavoices (20 Set 2006 às 12:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10710 disse:
			
		

> Na minha opiniao, como ja referi...Vem para Portugal onde afectara a regiao Sul e Centro do continente!!! To decidido ou n???



A tendência é para Sul ou Este e não para NE. 

Agora resta perceber se ele começa a ir em direcção de Portugal ou se vai descer e entrar pelo mediterrâneo.

As próximas 6 horas serão decisivas


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 12:38)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10710 disse:
			
		

> Na minha opiniao, como ja referi...Vem para Portugal onde afectara a regiao Sul e Centro do continente!!! To decidido ou n???



exactamente agora estas    aceitam-se apostas  
tornado nao leves a mal so estava na brincadeira


----------



## ABatalha (20 Set 2006 às 12:42)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Todos os modelos internacionais estão a apontar o direccionamento do Gordon em direcção à Galiza, se ele vier mais a Sul como fez o Vince, espero que os meteorólogos revejam o percurso dos furacões nesta zona do Globo.


----------



## Santos (20 Set 2006 às 12:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

É minha humilde opinião que neste momento estamos a passar totalmente ao lado do problema que não é "tanto" o GORDON que é práticamente um peixe, mas sim a potente depressão que chegará até nós, que em conjunção (aí sim) com os "restos" do GORDON poderá fazer muitos mas muitos estragos!!!


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 12:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Santos disse:


> É minha humilde opinião que neste momento estamos a passar totalmente ao lado do problema que não é "tanto" o GORDON que é práticamente um peixe, mas sim a potente depressão que chegará até nós, que em conjunção (aí sim) com os "restos" do GORDON poderá fazer muitos mas muitos estragos!!!




Espero que não faça muitos estragos, mas a área de influência é muito maior.


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 12:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boas,

O Vince veio de uma direcção totalmente diferente e com características muito próprias e excepcionais! 
Neste caso, sou da opinião que o Gordon vai afectar O Litoral Oeste Continental, e não pelo Sul, mas im pelo NW de Portugal e Espanha, já está a ser arrastado pela outra depressão 
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 12:58)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O Vince veio de uma direcção totalmente diferente e com características muito próprias e excepcionais!
> Neste caso, sou da opinião que o Gordon vai afectar O Litoral Oeste Continental, e não pelo Sul, mas im pelo NW de Portugal e Espanha, já está a ser arrastado pela outra depressão
> http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1



entao tb és da minha opinião pois tb penso isso  
o que achas da depressão que o santos refere? certamente vai deixar muita precipitação mas será caso para estar em alerta ou será uma situação normal?
abraço


----------



## ABatalha (20 Set 2006 às 13:05)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

É nítido que o Gordon está a ser arrastado pela superfície frontal e sendo assim não terá autonomia para ir mais para Sul.


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 13:05)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



spiritmind disse:


> entao tb és da minha opinião pois tb penso isso
> o que achas da depressão que o santos refere? certamente vai deixar muita precipitação mas será caso para estar em alerta ou será uma situação normal?
> abraço




Sim, como já referi colocava alerta laranja para todo o Litoral, como medida de precaução, não esquecendo a ondulação


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 13:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Concordo com ambos!!E essa imagem que o seringador postou verifica mm isso..Acho que já está perto demais para ser TÃO desviado para sul à ultima da hora..!Logo a tarde vou tirar fotos das primeiras nuvens a entrar pelo mar!  Já agora,acho que a precipitação será suficientemente "alarmante" uma vez que n são valores normais de precipitação..!


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 13:53)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boas
Última hora:

No Marão o vento já está a soprar com forte intensidade e de SW, um primo deu-e esses dados, o que é bom, isto pq o vento em altitude é o primeiro a chegar e sendo de SW qual será a direcção da tempestade


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 13:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Concordo com ambos!!E essa imagem que o seringador postou verifica mm isso..Acho que já está perto demais para ser TÃO desviado para sul à ultima da hora..!Logo a tarde vou tirar fotos das primeiras nuvens a entrar pelo mar!  Já agora,acho que a precipitação será suficientemente "alarmante" uma vez que n são valores normais de precipitação..!



Faz isso Tiago  vai parecer um bloco escuro no horizonte durante o crepúsculo


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 14:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Para que horas achas provavel a entrada desta massa de nuvens?Tipo 17/18h?Tenho k me precaver!


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 14:16)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Nesta imagem parece que se está a dividir em dois uma parte vai para NE provavelmente a que vai atingir a Galiza e a outra parte vai para E a caminho da costa centro sul estou a ver mal?
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html


----------



## Seavoices (20 Set 2006 às 14:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Para que horas achas provavel a entrada desta massa de nuvens?Tipo 17/18h?Tenho k me precaver!



As últimas imagens indicam que a entrada dos restos do furação será pela zona norte a Lisboa e não pela Galiza como apontavam as previsões de ontem, e já dentro da superficie frontal e não independente como furacão ou tempestade!

Espera-nos uma noite bastante ventosa no litoral, com um mar alterado (previsivelmente entre 6 a 8 mts de vagas que obrigará ao fecho das barras a norte de Lisboa). Amanhã de manhã espera-nos uma manhã muito chuvosa, com  muito trabalho para os bombeiros.


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 14:20)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Para que horas achas provavel a entrada desta massa de nuvens?Tipo 17/18h?Tenho k me precaver!



Sim , possivelmente uma horita antes 

Já agora vejam a Ondulação prevista
http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=euro_height


----------



## Santos (20 Set 2006 às 14:20)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seavoices disse:


> As últimas imagens indicam que a entrada dos restos do furação será pela zona norte a Lisboa e não pela Galiza como apontavam as previsões de ontem, e já dentro da superficie frontal e não independente como furacão ou tempestade!
> 
> Espera-nos uma noite bastante ventosa no litoral, com um mar alterado (previsivelmente entre 6 a 8 mts de vagas que obrigará ao fecho das barras a norte de Lisboa). Amanhã de manhã espera-nos uma manhã muito chuvosa, com  muito trabalho para os bombeiros.



CONFIRMO A ENTRADA DAS PRIMEIRAS NÚVENS AQUI PELO OESTE -9.01W


----------



## Snow (20 Set 2006 às 14:24)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> Nesta imagem parece que se está a dividir em dois uma parte vai para NE provavelmente a que vai atingir a Galiza e a outra parte vai para E a caminho da costa centro sul estou a ver mal?
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html



Eu tb fiquei com essa ideia. Acho que a tempestade se esta a dividir, uma parte mais a norte e outra mais para sul. E até que ponto a parte do sul nao irá aumentar, visto que as aguas estao a ficar bem quentes.


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 14:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

A imagem às 11:00
http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...ellit/WWW/infrarosso1_2006-09-20 11:00:00.jpg
Imagem 12:30
http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...ellit/WWW/infrarosso7_2006-09-20 12:30:00.jpg


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 14:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Bem,daqui a pouco vou sair de casa e vou para o molhe da foz tirar fotos...Ja se deve aproximar kkc!


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 14:28)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, céu completamente limpo e uma agradável brisa de fim de Verão, nem um sinal do que aí vem.


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 14:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> Eu tb fiquei com essa ideia. Acho que a tempestade se esta a dividir, uma parte mais a norte e outra mais para sul. E até que ponto a parte do sul nao irá aumentar, visto que as aguas estao a ficar bem quentes.



sim vai em linha com o que o UKMO previa, só que continuo a ser da opinião que vai ter um desenvolvimento para NE, pelo menos o núcleo mais activo que se vê na imagem satélite acima exposta, reparem no enchimento na parte de trás do que resta do Gordon e,  o enfraquecimento no extremo da cauda  a SEà medida que se aproxima de terra
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006092006/slp4.png


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 14:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> sim vai em linha com o que o UKMO previa, só que continuo a ser da opinião que vai ter um desenvolvimento para NE, pelo menos o núcleo mais activo que se vê na imagem satélite acima exposta, reparem no enchimento na parte de trás do que resta do Gordon e,  o enfraquecimento no extremo da cauda  a SEà medida que se aproxima de terra
> http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006092006/slp4.png









acho que com esta separação o litoral vai acabar por levar com um gordon dividido em dois...


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 14:51)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Na minha Opinião só vai levar com os restos do Gordon que está a ser sugado no mesmo sentido do fluxo, mas separado da depressão a W da Irlanda


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 14:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Na minha Opinião só vai levar com os restos do Gordon que está a ser sugado no mesmo sentido do fluxo, mas separado da depressão a W da Irlanda



será??

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/satel/sgordon.html


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 15:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*


----------



## ABatalha (20 Set 2006 às 15:06)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O Gordon parece mesmo estar a ficar pequeno, MAS muitas vezes as tempestades parecem ganhar energia ao chocarem com os continentes


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 15:06)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-ir2.html


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 15:08)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Achei que poderia ter algum interesse uma visão algo diferente da aproximação do gordon,por isso ponho aki este link com um video que achei bastante piada..Façam o dowload dele pois ve-se muito melhor do que na janelinha do site!   
http://satellite.ehabich.info/animations.html


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 15:10)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

aqui está prova da trajectória para NE, aquela ciclogenese no mei em forma de vírgula


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 15:12)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-ir2.html



Em relação a esta animação parece mas é que o bicho ganha força....!


----------



## ABatalha (20 Set 2006 às 15:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



ABatalha disse:


> O Gordon parece mesmo estar a ficar pequeno, MAS muitas vezes as tempestades parecem ganhar energia ao chocarem com os continentes



è capaz de ser o que está a acontecer...


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 15:41)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






por mais imagens que veja, cada vez percebo menos...alongou-se o gordon...


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 15:43)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

É aquela instabilidade do ar que já mencionei que está à frente da depressão e entre o continente 
Possibilidade de nuvens MCS  
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=282&page=22


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 15:46)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

é verdade...desta nao estava á espera!! Alongou-se mesmo! Ainda aguardo a temperatura da agua...Mas ele vem a todo o vapor, poix a chegada dele esta mais proxima!!

Ele ainda nao deu a curva esperada pelo IM para nortoeste...aguardo atentamente a curva oblicua que eu ppouco acredito que aconteça, e parece, depoix deste enfraquecimento, que ta na hora do reload!! ele ja esta apanhar aguas mais calidas!!

Agora, vai ser THE MOMENT!!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 15:49)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

o melhor é começar a fazer apostas...Eu posso organizar a coisa..Pagamentos das apostas a serem dirigidos a mim...Se por algum motivo o dinheiro das  desaparecer...a culpa nunca será minha..mas sim do gordon e do IM...


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 16:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

vê se ajuda tornado...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 16:10)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Obrigadao...

Nao é dos melhores mas tambem nao e dos piores, nao sei se reparaste na situaçao mas parece que esta a ganhar 2 nucleos!!

Nao sei se sera impressao minha!!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 16:11)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10756 disse:
			
		

> Obrigadao...
> 
> Nao é dos melhores mas tambem nao e dos piores, nao sei se reparaste na situaçao mas parece que esta a ganhar 2 nucleos!!
> 
> Nao sei se sera impressao minha!!



já já...já tinha dito que portugal iam levar com dois meios gordon


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 16:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

A quanto achas que vai ser a velocidade media do vento??? 

Alguem tem a informaçao da rajada maxima de hoje?


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 16:18)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

   Há males que vem por bem....




> O navio CP Valour foi hoje retirado da praia do Norte, na ilha açoriana do Faial, onde se encontrava encalhado há mais de nove meses.
> 
> 
> Ao fim de quase duas semanas de operações, o porta-contentores saiu, finalmente, das areias da Praia do Norte, onde estava encalhado desde Dezembro de 2005.
> ...



fonte: http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20060919+Parto+provocado.htm


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 16:18)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Já não mudo de opinião vai-se deslocar parta NE apartir da 18:30:21 segundos  

Então não vêem que esse alongamento é o forçar para NE, devido ao fluxo da depressão


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 16:20)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Já não mudo de opinião vai-se deslocar parta NE apartir da 18:30:21 segundos
> 
> Então não vêem que esse alongamento é o forçar para NE, devido ao fluxo da depressão



Mas será que o alongamento, nao vai provocar mais estragos do que seria de esperar??? ele pode ir para NE, mas o alongamento vai provocar uma maior área do gordon quando chegar a terra..ou estarei erradoo??


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 16:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Mas será que o alongamento, nao vai provocar mais estragos do que seria de esperar??? ele pode ir para NE, mas o alongamento vai provocar uma maior área do gordon quando chegar a terra..ou estarei erradoo??



exacto, como podes verificar na imagem loop parece que ao chegar ao continente as nebulosidade a Sul parece que não sai do sitio, armazenando energia , par uma ascenção do ar instável na parte trás do sistema em vírgula, a formação de MCS é uma possibilidade real e, mesmo algum vento local muito forte , para não falar na chuva, que desde o início foquei que iria ser o principal riscco
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 16:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Pelo que posso ver pelas imagens de satélite esse núcleo que se está a desenvolver para NE vai criar uma baixa pressão muito muito cavada mas em ponto pequeno pelo que deve afectar mais os locais por onde passa perto tipo porventura a Galiza essa outra massa que se desloca para E é tipo a frente dessa baixa pressão dai que as zonas afectadas vão ser bem mais extensas é tipo uma baixa pressão muito forte mas em ponto pequeno mas este pequeno significa uma coisinha muito rara de acontecer em Portugal


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 16:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Será um outro centro da depressão que se encontra a oeste das ilhas britânicas, mas não será tão pequeno assim.
Se for como o que está previsto aqui, será bem violento para todo o Noroeste.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 16:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

 DOIS OLHOS NUM BICHO SO???

hehehehe

Vai ser giruh!!!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 16:43)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Será um outro centro da depressão que se encontra a oeste das ilhas britânicas, mas não será tão pequeno assim.
> Se for como o que está previsto aqui, será bem violento para todo o Noroeste.



que anormalidade de frente....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 16:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

UAUUUU!! K Hardcore de depressao!!!


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 16:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Na carta prevista para amanhã, as isóbaras aparecem bem juntas, acompanhado de uma superfície frontal bastante activa  

Grande parte da Espanha está em alerta laranja e o litoral da Galiza em vermelho.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 16:55)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

últimas noticias do gordon :

Public
Advisory 
#39 

TROPICAL STORM GORDON ADVISORY NUMBER  39
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072006
1100 AM AST WED SEP 20 2006

...GORDON RACING EASTWARD...EXPECTED TO BECOME EXTRATROPICAL LATER 
TODAY...  

AT 1100 AM AST...1500Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM GORDON WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 37.8 NORTH...LONGITUDE 20.9 WEST OR ABOUT 345
MILES...550 KM...EAST OF THE ISLAND OF TERCEIRA IN THE AZORES AND
ABOUT 625 MILES...1005 KM WEST OF THE COAST OF PORTUGAL.

GORDON IS MOVING TOWARD THE EAST NEAR 33 MPH...54 KM/HR. A GRADUAL
TURN TO THE EAST-NORTHEAST IS EXPECTED LATER TODAY. THIS MOTION
WOULD BRING GORDON AS AN EXTRATROPICAL STORM NEAR THE COASTS OF
PORTUGAL AND SPAIN ON TONIGHT AND THURSDAY.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 60 MPH...95 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  NO SIGNIFICANT CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS FORECAST BEFORE GORDON
BECOMES EXTRATROPICAL LATER TODAY. 

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 230 MILES...370 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 995 MB...29.38 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 1100 AM AST POSITION...37.8 N...20.9 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...EAST NEAR 33 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...60 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...995 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
500 PM AST.

---------***************-----------------********************


TROPICAL STORM GORDON DISCUSSION NUMBER  39
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL072006
1100 AM EDT WED SEP 20 2006

GORDON HAS WEAKENED BUT IT IS RETAINING TROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS. IT
STILL HAS A CORE AND DEEP CONVECTION JUST TO THE NORTHEAST OF THE
CENTER. HOWEVER...A STRONG COLD FRONT IS ALREADY VERY NEAR THE CORE
OF THE TROPICAL CYCLONE AND GORDON SHOULD BECOME FULLY
EXTRATROPICAL LATER TODAY. INITIAL INTENSITY HAS BEEN LOWERED TO 50
KNOTS AND ONLY A GRADUAL WEAKENING IS ANTICIPATED BEFORE IT BECOMES
ABSORBED BY THE COLD FRONT IN A DAY OR SO.

GORDON IS MOVING EASTWARD AT 29 KNOTS BUT A GRADUAL TURN TO THE
EAST-NORTHEAST IS EXPECTED AS THE CYCLONE BECOMES MORE EMBEDDED
WITHIN THE FLOW AHEAD OF A STRONG MID-LATITUDE WAVE. THIS MOTION
WOULD BRING THE EXTRATROPICAL CYCLONE NEAR NORTHWESTERN SPAIN BUT
BY THEN...THE SYSTEM SHOULD BE IN THE PROCESS OF BEING ABSORBED BY
THE COLD FRONT.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      20/1500Z 37.8N  20.9W    50 KT
 12HR VT     21/0000Z 39.5N  15.5W    50 KT...EXTRATROPICAL
 24HR VT     21/1200Z 45.0N  11.0W    45 KT...EXTRATROPICAL
 36HR VT     22/0000Z...ABSORBED BY A FRONT
****************-------------------********************


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 17:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Acabei agora de vir da beira mar e as nuvens k se aproximam são aparentemente nuvens muito altas e dakelas k n vão fazer mal a ninguem..Akabei por n tirar nenhuma foto visto que estas tb ainda se encontravam bastante longe e n iriam fikar minimamente decentes..!O mar está calmo e o vento sopra fraco de SW,mas segundo o que vi agora,esses 2 olhinhos são mesmo para nos verem melhor!By the way,as gaivotas estão tdas em terra..segundo o ditado,elas não tem p onde escapar..


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 17:23)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

previsao do centro europeu:

Vêm o gordon enfiado na depressao??


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 17:36)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

cá está o gordon as 16.45!!












fonte: http://www.stormtracker.noaa.gov/stormtracker-gordon.htm


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 17:41)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Babem-se pelas animações....    

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-ir2.html


http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-vis.html


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 18:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Não era para estar mais a norte neste momento?Não tarda muito para ir para o norte de Espanha tem de ir para N e não NE


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Set 2006 às 18:06)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Gente irresponsável a do IM devem com certeza avaliar o tempo para o nosso território através do livrito  BORDA D´AGUA


----------



## LUPER (20 Set 2006 às 18:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> Não era para estar mais a norte neste momento?Não tarda muito para ir para o norte de Espanha tem de ir para N e não NE



Aveiro e Leiria


----------



## LUPER (20 Set 2006 às 18:08)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Gente irresponsável a do IM devem com certeza avaliar o tempo para o nosso território através do livrito  BORDA D´AGUA



Penso que eles têm um posto de observação e olha para ver que tempo vai fazer    Nunca vi tamanha parvoice na minha vida, são uns irresponsaveis é o que são


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:16)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Insisto que a discussão de ser para N ou NE era mais em relação à intensidade do vento, porque no que respeita à precipitação, ela vai cair em grande quantidade em todo o Território e na costa Litoral Oeste já deveriam de estar em alerta Laranja para esta *TEMPESTADE TROPICAL*, que nunca o deixou de ser, agora resolveram seguir à letra os americanos, tempestade Extra- Tropical, com ventos >40km


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Gente irresponsável a do IM devem com certeza avaliar o tempo para o nosso território através do livrito  BORDA D´AGUA



Se fosse pelo borda de água era mais fiável


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:21)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> cá está o gordon as 16.45!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como gosto daqueles castanhos


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2006 às 18:23)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O problema todo penso que que tem a ver com o facto de estarmos a falar de uma tempestade de origem tropical, e não de um frente fria normal.
Logo o comportamento desta é mais incerto, e os meteorologistas ibéricos, penso eu que não saberão muito bem o comportamento deste tipo de tempestade, por não estarem habituados a lidar com este tipo de situações.


----------



## Snow (20 Set 2006 às 18:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

O im é inresponsavel, mas tem sorte, viram nos açores, nao alrmaram muito, mas tb nao aconteceu muitos entragos. mas aki axo que nao vao ter a mesma sorte. com a quantidade de , ai ai?!


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Angelstorm disse:


> O problema todo penso que que tem a ver com o facto de estarmos a falar de uma tempestade de origem tropical, e não de um frente fria normal.
> Logo o comportamento desta é mais incerto, e os meteorologistas ibéricos, penso eu que não saberão muito bem o comportamento deste tipo de tempestade, por não estarem habituados a lidar com este tipo de situações.



Pelo menos os que estão a exercer nas entidades oficiais, pq os antigos (que já sairam), com menos informação, não erravam tanto nas previsões  

e claro no METEOPT


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Set 2006 às 18:28)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Se fosse pelo borda de água era mais fiável


boa atrde caro amigo
eheheheheh


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

passado uma hora  estamos assim, vê-se um enchimento na franja mais a W da tempestade


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 18:34)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Pelo menos os que estão a exercer nas entidades oficiais, pq os antigos (que já sairam), com menos informação, não erravam tanto nas previsões
> 
> e claro no METEOPT



tocaste ai num ponto importante seringador "os mais antigos já sairam" e uma verdade, eu ate digo que os professores já sairam como o Costa Alves e Antímio de Azevedo e agora andam la os pseudo estudantes numa do deixa estar e andar


----------



## Seavoices (20 Set 2006 às 18:35)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> O im é inresponsavel, mas tem sorte, viram nos açores, nao alrmaram muito, mas tb nao aconteceu muitos entragos. mas aki axo que nao vao ter a mesma sorte. com a quantidade de , ai ai?!



Se tens essa opinião (igual à minha diga-se de passagem) tens que ver a reportagem sobre a passagem do furacão perto dos Açores. Parece que a população está toda a criticar o ALARMISMO que as autoridades deram ao evento passado ontem!

Muito triste este nosso Portugal


----------



## Snow (20 Set 2006 às 18:37)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seavoices disse:


> Se tens essa opinião (igual à minha diga-se de passagem) tens que ver a reportagem sobre a passagem do furacão perto dos Açores. Parece que a população está toda a criticar o ALARMISMO que as autoridades deram ao evento passado ontem!
> 
> Muito triste este nosso Portugal



Sabes pk? Pk nao estao em contacto com o nosso meteopt


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 18:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

gosto daquele ponto vermelho  
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html


----------



## Snow (20 Set 2006 às 18:40)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> gosto daquele ponto vermelho
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html



Realmente aquele ponto vermelho é algo, e nao estou a ver a tempestade a ir tao a norte como o previsto. ou estarei enganado?


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Set 2006 às 18:40)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



spiritmind disse:


> tocaste ai num ponto importante seringador "os mais antigos já sairam" e uma verdade, eu ate digo que os professores já sairam como o Costa Alves e Antímio de Azevedo e agora andam la os pseudo estudantes numa do deixa estar e andar



Lembro-me perfeitamente desse grande nome Antímio de Azevedo que se dava ao luxo de avisar para limparem as linhas d´agua, valetas e etc etc ….. para depois não culparem o IM


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:43)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Lembro-me perfeitamente desse grande nome Antímio de Azevedo que se dava ao luxo de avisar para limparem as linhas d´agua, valetas e etc etc ….. para depois não culparem o IM



Agora é a vez dos dos seus discípulos  
Se a entidades oficiais vissem mais o nosso fórum 

Amanhã é vri mais cedo para o emprego, quem tem de apanhar trânsito


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Set 2006 às 18:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Vou fazer uma pergunta 
Não será que o fórum neste momento tenha mais gente, que no  IM a trabalhar ?!
eheheheheh


----------



## Snow (20 Set 2006 às 18:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Vou fazer uma pergunta
> Não será que o fórum neste momento tenha mais gente, que no  IM a trabalhar ?!
> eheheheheh


Realmente,  E digo outra coisa, e mais competentes, visto que temos menos meios á nossa disposição e as previsões são as mais acertadas


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:53)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Nesta imagem vê-se bem o deslocamento 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos

Os ensemble das 12:00 ainda não sairam, mas aposto que vai dar a indicação de mais chuva para o Centro do que para o Norte, mas se tivessemos dados seria a Região de Fig. Da Foz a estar mais susceptivel à precipitação. 

Vejam aquela bolinha vermelha no centro da depressão?  
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1

E mais não digo, amanhã vamos ouvir as notícias


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boas,,

Acabaram de sair os ensembles e afinal é no Porto que mostram mior nível da precipitação  

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png

Aqui conata-se que vai entrar pelo Leste do território 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_La_Coruna_ens.png

Nas próximas 24h a contar a partir das 00h dia 21 até dia 22 vai cair a média de Setembro para muitas estações por esse país fora


----------



## Snow (20 Set 2006 às 19:04)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Mas o nucleo nao se esta a dirigir para norte, como seria de esperar, axo que irá entrar na zona de Lisboa! Ou sou eu que estou a ver mal?


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 19:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> Mas o nucleo nao se esta a dirigir para norte, como seria de esperar, axo que irá entrar na zona de Lisboa! Ou sou eu que estou a ver mal?



Eu ainda não tinha dito nada mas também o vejo a vir mais para E bem neste momento a sua trajectória teria já que mudar para NE caso contrario atingiria é em cheio algures no norte ou centro de Portugal!!


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 20:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Vá lá, o IM já pôs toda a zona a Norte do Tejo em alterta laranja, parece que eles andam mesmo a ler o nosso fórum


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 20:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



tozequio disse:


> Vá lá, o IM já pôs toda a zona a Norte do Tejo em alterta laranja, parece que eles andam mesmo a ler o nosso fórum



xiiiii...acordaram...Mais uma vez ...


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 20:40)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Não sei se mais alguém ouviu na tv dizerem que segundo a protecção civil não havia nenhum motivo para lançar nenhum alerta a população


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2006 às 20:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ouvi. Era anedota do dia. Espero que não saia cara. 

Mas o mapa de aviso começa a ficar pelo menos mais laranja.


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 20:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> Não sei se mais alguém ouviu na tv dizerem que segundo a protecção civil não havia nenhum motivo para lançar nenhum alerta a população



eles é que sabem     são uns sabichões 
para mim a frente irá penetrar em territorio português mais cedo do que o previsto nao acham?


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 21:10)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

a pagina das imagens de satelite foi a vida...

alguem consegue aceder : http://www.nlmoc.navy.mil/


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2006 às 21:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> a pagina das imagens de satelite foi a vida...
> 
> alguem consegue aceder : http://www.nlmoc.navy.mil/



Sim dá para aceder sem problemas.


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 21:22)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> a pagina das imagens de satelite foi a vida...
> 
> alguem consegue aceder : http://www.nlmoc.navy.mil/



E o meteosat só dá até as 19h


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 21:24)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Angelstorm disse:


> Sim dá para aceder sem problemas.



problema da netcabo entao...

ultimas informações do gordon...











pena nao ter apanhado a informaçao no centro do gordon


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 21:56)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






meios alternativos imagem das 21.15


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 22:38)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

pah...acho que ele vai passar bem a norte de portugal..e ao largo da galiza também...desculpem lá ser desmancha prazeres, mas nao há grande volta a dar...


----------



## LUPER (20 Set 2006 às 22:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> pah...acho que ele vai passar bem a norte de portugal..e ao largo da galiza também...desculpem lá ser desmancha prazeres, mas nao há grande volta a dar...



Nem penses, este é nosso


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 22:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ai se eu tivesse uma cordinha...Puxava-o ja pa ca!


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 22:50)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> pah...acho que ele vai passar bem a norte de portugal..e ao largo da galiza também...desculpem lá ser desmancha prazeres, mas nao há grande volta a dar...



Pela parte que me toca, quanto menos danos melhor.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 23:04)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LUPER disse:


> Nem penses, este é nosso




Nahhh...já o perdemos...acho que nem os espanhois o vao ter...


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 23:04)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Claro...em relação aos danos tb estou de acordo...Mas n me importava de ver assim um fenómeno diferente desde k todos em segurança..!Pode haver a possibilidade de trovoadas ou nem por isso??


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 23:42)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Parece-me que pelo menos de acordo com esta animação http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html , a tempestade tropical entrará pelo Sul da Galiza/Norte de Portugal, mas vamos a ver se não vai ser empurrado para NE no decorrer das próximas horas.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 23:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 23:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Neste momento o que resta do Gordon encontra-se a 38.57 N   16.71 W , ventos de 37kts e pressão de 997 mb.


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 00:09)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

22:45 UTC  LATITUDE 38,54   LONGITUDE 16,45 

(mas pelas imagens de satélite parece estar mais a norte   )


----------



## Luis França (21 Set 2006 às 00:13)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Já repararam que em Cabo Verde provavelmente irá nascer outro embrião para seguir a Helena? 
Será que agora a fábrica abriu as suas portas à ventania? digo eu ...


----------



## Santos (21 Set 2006 às 00:16)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Por aqui o vento começa agora a intensificar-se e o céu está muito nublado, creio que não tardará muito que comece a chover


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 00:22)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Luis França disse:


> Já repararam que em Cabo Verde provavelmente irá nascer outro embrião para seguir a Helena?
> Será que agora a fábrica abriu as suas portas à ventania? digo eu ...



Quem sabe? a época oficial de furacões ainda está ao rubro, acaba em finais de Novembro...


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 00:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

"Durante a madrugada e dia de quinta-feira espera-se um rigoroso dia de Inverno com muita chuva."

in Portugal Diario


Gostava era de perceber a obsessão dos media em ligar a chuva ao Inverno, alguém que lhes explique que um fenómeno tropical não é algo que possa relacionar com o Inverno...


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 00:31)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Bem...vou-me...O gordon já nao aterra em portugal...pelo menos directamente...A frente que aí vem é que amanha vai fazer alguns estragos..pelo menos em termos de precipitacao!!


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 00:32)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



tozequio disse:


> "Durante a madrugada e dia de quinta-feira espera-se um rigoroso dia de Inverno com muita chuva."
> 
> in Portugal Diario
> 
> ...



O que se vai passar amanha em Portugal continental (precipitaçao intensa) está relacionado com a frente que aí vem..nao tem nada a ver com o gordon...nao confundir...


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 00:35)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> O que se vai passar amanha em Portugal continental (precipitaçao intensa) está relacionado com a frente que aí vem..nao tem nada a ver com o gordon...nao confundir...





			
				portugaldiario disse:
			
		

> "Metade do país encontra-se em alerta laranja no momento em que se aproxima a tempestade extra-tropical Gordon."




Eu sei eu sei, mas pelos vistos eles não sabem já que atribuem os altertas laranjas e a precipitação de amanhã ao Gordon.

E isto já foi mais um desabafo pelo chorrilho de disparates que sai sempre nos Media quando falam de Meteorologia, ainda ontem houvi falar do furacão Tânia, Tony e mais uns poucos que nunca na vida foram furacões (isto referente a furacões que no passado tinham assolado os Açores). Enfim...


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 00:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Tozequio,bota noitada hj das antigas?


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 00:41)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Por falar em alertas, indo à página inicial do IM, anuncia chuva forte para Castelo Branco, Santarém, Portalegre e Évora embora não façam parte de um alerta sequer amarelo nos avisos...


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 00:41)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Tozequio,bota noitada hj das antigas?



 

É melhor não porque o auge deverá ser lá para as 6 da manhã, e a essa hora já queria estar acordadinho


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 00:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Por falar em alertas, indo à página inicial do IM, anuncia chuva forte para Castelo Branco, Santarém, Portalegre e Évora embora não façam parte de um alerta sequer amarelo nos avisos...



Não se compreende, faz lembrar as situações de Inverno em que o IM prevê, por exemplo, para Bragança uma temperatura de -3ºC/1ºC , enquanto na previsão do estado do tempo aparece "chuva".


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 00:46)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



tozequio disse:


> É melhor não porque o auge deverá ser lá para as 6 da manhã, e a essa hora já queria estar acordadinho



Bem pensado


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 01:35)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boa Noite

Este é o primeiro artigo neste fórum e começo com um pedido para se organizar as ideias ou seja pergunto:

Qual é o ponto de situação?


----------



## VII (21 Set 2006 às 01:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Estive durante este dias sem colocar nem um post!!! 
Sempre a seguir tudo quase ao segundo.Todos os comentários, todas as imagens, todos os links.
Máquina fotografica, camara de filmar, tudo sempre a postos.
Neste momento só tenho um comentário.
   DESILUSÂO    

E ele ali tão perto.


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 01:45)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LSC disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Este é o primeiro artigo neste fórum e começo com um pedido para se organizar as ideias ou seja pergunto:
> 
> Qual é o ponto de situação?



Bem vindo amigo. temos o furacão Gordon a atingir o norte como tempestade tropical, e uma frente fria a atingir-nos, o que vai originar muita


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 01:53)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Obrigado


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 01:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LSC disse:


> Obrigado



Leixões? tenho um colega meu a jogar aí


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 02:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

isto não pode estar certo?!!! não acredito nos dados desta estação tão a dar cento e muitos kilometros por hora de vento em leça da palmeira! não acredito http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 02:08)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> isto não pode estar certo?!!! não acredito nos dados desta estação tão a dar cento e muitos kilometros por hora de vento em leça da palmeira! não acredito http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html



mas olha que está, pq eu comparei a estação de abrantes com a minha e bate td certinho


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (21 Set 2006 às 02:11)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Amigos

Somos de uma empresa de Meteorologia do Brasil. Acompanhamos o trabalho de vocês aqui relacionado ao Gordon. Foi excelente. Quem gosta de informação meteorológica teve muito qualidade aqui que no site do IM. Aliás, até agora não entendemos como eles classificaram o sistema de tempestade extratropical na madrugada quando o NHC ainda sustentava ser um furacão. 

Abração do Sul do Brasil


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 02:11)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> mas olha que está, pq eu comparei a estação de abrantes com a minha e bate td certinho



Mas não pode ser aquilo são ventos de furacão cat.1


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 02:12)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> Mas não pode ser aquilo são ventos de furacão cat.1



realmente é verdade. se aquilo for mesmo real, é um dado novo


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 02:12)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> isto não pode estar certo?!!! não acredito nos dados desta estação tão a dar cento e muitos kilometros por hora de vento em leça da palmeira! não acredito http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html



Vivo na Maia e tenho noção dos ventos
Como Maia e Leça não é muito longe posso depreender que 155 km/h é rídiculo


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 02:15)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LSC disse:


> Vivo na Maia e tenho noção dos ventos
> Como Maia e Leça não é muito longe posso depreender que 155 km/h é rídiculo



e como é k ta ai o vento na Maia?


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 02:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Não sou um expert mas tenho noção que o vento está forte (ronda 50/60 Km/h) com rajadas que não devem passar os 80!


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 02:20)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Como sou apenas um admirador destas situações e não expert consulto a escala de Beatufort neste momento e as árvores abanam mas consegue-se andar contra o vento ainda sem muita dificuldade!

Há momentos o site apontava 202 km/h o que é completamente descabido! Agora anda em 130 mas nem por aí anda! Daqui a algum tempo vou lá fora!


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 02:20)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LSC disse:


> Não sou um expert mas tenho noção que o vento está forte (ronda 50/60 Km/h) com rajadas que não devem passar os 80!



nesta estação, as rajadas médias situam-se entre os 120km/h


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2006 às 02:24)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> realmente é verdade. se aquilo for mesmo real, é um dado novo



mas de certeza que nao e real pois nem o olho (centro) do gordon tinha essas velocidades de ventos  algo esta errado...


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 02:25)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Nesta imagem da para ver um nucleo muito forte mesmo nessa zona!mas esses ventos são quase impossiveis.


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 02:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Maia e Leça é pegado, é impossivel!

Contudo a velocidad do vento aumentou significativamente em relação há minutos!


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 02:34)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LSC disse:


> Maia e Leça é pegado, é impossivel!
> 
> Contudo a velocidad do vento aumentou significativamente em relação há minutos!



só se fosse um tornado mas não durava este tempo todo flipou mesmo e continua alguém ligou uma ventoinha para nos baralhar  só pode  como está ai o tempo já chove?


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 02:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Não chove e a tal estação agora apontou 74 km/h o que vai dentro do intervalo que estava a pensar que era entre 70 e 80


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 03:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Vendo agora as ultimas imagens de satélite poso dizer que o gordon  o que resta vai passar ao largo da Galiza não indo directamente a terra como estava previsto definitivamente é uma tempestade que não quer nada com a terra foge dela e teve aqui tão perto parece que estamos destinados a velas passar agora venha a frente onde quer que se encontre porque eu não a descortino deve ser falta de vista quero amanha essa chuva tão esperada se não nunca mais saímos desta seca maldita e a chuva de amanha a confirmar-se é uma grande ajuda olhando para os modelos conto com uns 30mm em Setúbal


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 03:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> Vendo agora as ultimas imagens de satélite poso dizer que o gordon  o que resta vai passar ao largo da Galiza não indo directamente a terra como estava previsto definitivamente é uma tempestade que não quer nada com a terra foge dela e teve aqui tão perto parece que estamos destinados a velas passar agora venha a frente onde quer que se encontre porque eu não a descortino deve ser falta de vista quero amanha essa chuva tão esperada se não nunca mais saímos desta seca maldita e a chuva de amanha a confirmar-se é uma grande ajuda olhando para os modelos conto com uns 30mm em Setúbal



se reparares bem consegues ver algo atras do Gordon, e ela so vai começar a entrar por volta das 6 da manhã


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 03:11)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> se reparares bem consegues ver algo atras do Gordon, e ela so vai começar a entrar por volta das 6 da manhã



É estou mesmo com falta de vista foi de passar hoje e ontem todo o dia a olhar para o satélite e para o gordon a passar ao largo  mas a frente está lá mas não tem a intensidade que esperava ver por estas alturas!é bom que aumento bastante para chegar aos níveis de precipitação esperados


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 03:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



miguel disse:


> É estou mesmo com falta de vista foi de passar hoje e ontem todo o dia a olhar para o satélite e para o gordon a passar ao largo  mas a frente está lá mas não tem a intensidade que esperava ver por estas alturas!é bom que aumento bastante para chegar aos níveis de precipitação esperados



Mas o GFS não costuma falhar ainda por cima a menos de 24 horas. Vai chover e bem, e no Pais todo.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 03:18)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Snow disse:


> Mas o GFS não costuma falhar ainda por cima a menos de 24 horas. Vai chover e bem, e no Pais todo.



Pois eu também espero que sim mas o nosso amigo gordon veio baralhar isto um pouco espero que a frente comece a espreitar e com força para desilusão já bastou o gordon


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 03:24)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Por aqui ventania ligeiramente mais calma e céu limpo a sudoeste!


----------



## Santos (21 Set 2006 às 05:30)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

A partir deste momento que venha a chuva


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 05:36)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Aqui ainda não chegou a chuva, apenas vento tempestuoso com rajadas que penso atingirem os 90 Km/h no máximo 100


----------



## Santos (21 Set 2006 às 05:38)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Por aqui está igual vento forte, mas penso que deverá de estar prester a cair água a sério


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 05:42)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Começou a cair há momentos e a sério!


----------



## LUPER (21 Set 2006 às 05:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Tb quero água mas para já nada


----------



## Santos (21 Set 2006 às 05:47)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



LUPER disse:


> Tb quero água mas para já nada



Aqui já chove Luper


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Set 2006 às 06:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Bom dia a todos madrugadores, por aqui nada de nada, nem chuva nem vento
Até esta uma noite calma de mais…


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 08:58)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boas,

De facto a precipitação foi e vai ser o principal risco.
Aqui o trânsito está caótico e existem alguns locais da VCI completamente inundado, sobretudo no mercado abastecedor, o que ajuda estas situações, é facto de ainda existir um elevado nº de folhas nas árvores e ao cairem com o vento e arrastadas pela água, acumulam nas sarjetas, para não falar de todos os resíduos nas bermas, enfim...

Na parte da manhã irá ser o grosso da precipitação, depois uma boas células embebidas aqui para o Norte, vai dar uns potentes aguaceiro e alguma trovoada, na parte de tarde.
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos
Quanto ao IM só colocou alerta Laranja hoje, mais vale tarde que nunca


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Set 2006 às 08:58)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Bom dia!

Em Viana do Castelo, entre as 4:00 e 6:00, chuva e sobretudo vento muito forte. Algumas árvores derrubadas. 

Como disseram hoje de manhã na tv: "muita chuva, um dia tipico de inverno"  

Aproveitem a


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (21 Set 2006 às 09:11)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Há pouco, dados de estações automáticas espanholas indicavam rajadas de 100 km/h em Labacolla, 135 km/h em Finisterre, 151 km/h em Cabo Vilan, 111 km/h em Alvedro 111km/h, 114 km/h em A Coruña e 185 km/h em Moaña.  Tal como se previra, a região da Galícia é a mais atingida. A Meteogalicia observou rajadas muito fortes nas zonas montanhosas como em Ancares (140 km/h) e também nas ilhas atlânticas como em Ons (120 km/h) e Sálvora/Cíes (110 km/h). Certamente o que sobrou de Gordon trará mais danos hoje na Espanha do que Gordon enquanto furacão ontem nos Açores.


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 09:15)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Outra situação a registar com agrado, foi a intervenção ontem do Luis Costa Ribas da SIC no jornal da noite, a inquirir uma responsável pelo IM e ela até gaguejou e ficou incomodada com tanta pergunta, mas assim é que deveria de ser explicar à população, pq de onde ele vem (USA), a meteorologia é levada aos telespectadores de uma forma educativa, explicando o comportamento da atmosfera (modo simple, mas explicam), não se limitando a dizer se chove ou está sol e qual a temperatura.   
É um sonho ser the Weatherman, gosto particularmente do estilo do apresentador da Sky Francis Wilson 
desculpem lá o desabafo


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 09:17)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Boas pessoal!Hj eram 6:41 da madrugada qdo vi a chuva e o vento acho k no seu expoente maximo,bem batidinhos a Sul km previsto!Agr ta td bastante mais kalmo,mas acho k ainda está p vir gd carga,n acham?


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 09:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



MetSul Meteorol disse:


> Há pouco, dados de estações automáticas espanholas indicavam rajadas de 100 km/h em Labacolla, 135 km/h em Finisterre, 151 km/h em Cabo Vilan, 111 km/h em Alvedro 111km/h, 114 km/h em A Coruña e 185 km/h em Moaña.  Tal como se previra, a região da Galícia é a mais atingida. A Meteogalicia observou rajadas muito fortes nas zonas montanhosas como em Ancares (140 km/h) e também nas ilhas atlânticas como em Ons (120 km/h) e Sálvora/Cíes (110 km/h). Certamente o que sobrou de Gordon trará mais danos hoje na Espanha do que Gordon enquanto furacão ontem nos Açores.



Sim, foi a mais afectada em termos de vento, mas o principal factor de risco nesta situação é a precipitação, que se fará sentir em maior quantidade no território Português, além disso o vento nas terras altas deve de etr sido à volta de 80km/h com rajadas até 110


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 09:20)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas pessoal!Hj eram 6:41 da madrugada qdo vi a chuva e o vento acho k no seu expoente maximo,bem batidinhos a Sul km previsto!Agr ta td bastante mais kalmo,mas acho k ainda está p vir gd carga,n acham?



Boas Tiago! 
Sim o grosso da precipitação vai ser durante esta manhã e uns bons cb's para a tarde


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 09:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Outra situação a registar com agrado, foi a intervenção ontem do Luis Costa Ribas da SIC no jornal da noite, a inquirir uma responsável pelo IM e ela até gaguejou e ficou incomodada com tanta pergunta, mas assim é que deveria de ser explicar à população, pq de onde ele vem (USA), a meteorologia é levada aos telespectadores de uma forma educativa, explicando o comportamento da atmosfera (modo simple, mas explicam), não se limitando a dizer se chove ou está sol e qual a temperatura.
> É um sonho ser the Weatherman, gosto particularmente do estilo do apresentador da Sky Francis Wilson
> desculpem lá o desabafo



Sabes, é daquelas situações de cavalo para burro , há uns anos a RTP apresentava a Meteorologia num programa separado com um apresentador, mapa de linhas isobáricas e toda a mais informação, depois caiu para o que se vê hoje em dia, é pena, o que não é falado não existe para o grande público. Não necessitava de ser apresentado nada de muito específico, mas algo que explicasse a evolução do tempo e as consequências. Foi criado um estilo nas TV's que, descaracteriza a meteo, e cria a ideia em muitas pessoas, que o tempo ocorre sempre repentino e que ninguém consegue prever a tempo... Esperamos por melhores dias, cabe-nos a satisfação que cada vez mais as pessoas tem outros meios de info como a net, e vão se informando com outro detalhe e rigor.

Quanto aos avisos, ontem referia por cá que o IM parece que se tinha esquecido de 4 destritos, hoje já estão em amarelo!

Já agora bem-vindo Tiago Moreno


----------



## LUPER (21 Set 2006 às 09:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/

Ora vejam a brutalidade de água que está para cair hoje, não se assutem      de norte a sul do país. Vamos aproveita-la amigos


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 09:35)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Um facto me erritou bastante hoje de manhã foi o facto do IM indicar que isto não tem haver com o Gordon????? 
Então tem haver com o quê?? 
Tem muita influência na alimentação da frente que, caso não tivesse existido Gordon, nem chegava a chover, para onde é que foi toda a energia?
E instabilidade nas massas de e o fluxo extra-tropical do Gordon, desapareceu de repente?


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 09:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Um facto me erritou bastante hoje de manhã foi o facto do IM indicar que isto não tem haver com o Gordon?????
> Então tem haver com o quê??
> Tem muita influência na alimentação da frente que, caso não tivesse existido Gordon, nem chegava a chover, para onde é que foi toda a energia?
> E instabilidade nas massas de e o fluxo extra-tropical do Gordon, desapareceu de repente?



Não chegava a chover se nao fosse o gordon???   

Claro que chovia se o gordon nao tivesse passado...já se anda a seguir a frente à uma eternidade aqui no forum como tu proprio sabes, E sabes bem que esta frente tem uma força brultal, nao precisou de ajudas exteriores...Acho que sinceramente foi mais a frente que alimentou o gordon que o contrario....


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Set 2006 às 09:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Obrigado Rogpacheco!

Infelizmente neste país preocupam-se mais com as "tempestades" provocadas pelos namoros da Merche do que com o estado do tempo. Por isso não há tempo para um programa de meteorologia como deve ser. Depois acontecem coisas como se passaram esta noite... acho que so quem teve acesso a este fórum sabia o que realmente se estava e iria passar. 

Posso-vos ainda dizer que quando saí de casa esta manhã encontrei um grupo de bombeiros (um deles meu amigo) a tirar uma árvore de uma estrada, espantadíssimo como ninguém os avisou de que o vento na zona de viana iria ser tão forte como foi esta noite.

Com um IM que só sabe dizer: "vai estar sol" e "vai chover" e a Protecção Civil que sabe da existência da cor verde, amarela, laranja e vermelha mas não sabem realmente para que é que aquilo serve... a população não poderia estar mais pronta do que aquilo que está.

Infelizmente só quando as desgraças acontecem é que esses srs saem a rua...


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 09:56)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*







Agora que o gordon ja se foi....


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 10:33)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Não chegava a chover se nao fosse o gordon???
> 
> Claro que chovia se o gordon nao tivesse passado...já se anda a seguir a frente à uma eternidade aqui no forum como tu proprio sabes, E sabes bem que esta frente tem uma força brultal, nao precisou de ajudas exteriores...Acho que sinceramente foi mais a frente que alimentou o gordon que o contrario....



Sim , na minha opinião, se não existisse o Gordon não chegava a chover como choveu e está a chover, pq a depressão que veio da Terra Nova iria para NE ficando apenas restos da mesma, devido ao movimento do Antc. no Leste da Europa que apanhou há mais de 48 e, para não falar no Wind Shear a Leste que iria enfraquecer a frente..


----------



## ABatalha (21 Set 2006 às 10:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

*Era interessante termos a ondulação em Finisterra ou em La Coruña, mas não encontro nenhum site com essa informação em Espanha. 

Alguém sabe?*


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Set 2006 às 11:22)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*






Esta é uma das imagens mais bonitas do Gordon, retirada do Earth Observatory


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2006 às 11:34)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Deveria ter sido assim em Portugal!! 

Boa Imagem


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 11:39)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



ABatalha disse:


> *Era interessante termos a ondulação em Finisterra ou em La Coruña, mas não encontro nenhum site com essa informação em Espanha.
> 
> Alguém sabe?*



Vou ver, mas a web cam do Finisterra não está a funcionar 
http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Set 2006 às 11:41)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Vou ver, mas a web cam do Finisterra não está a funcionar
> http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm



Caiu com o vento


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 11:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Caiu com o vento



   

Não me admiro nada...


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 11:56)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Vou ver, mas a web cam do Finisterra não está a funcionar
> http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm



Encontrei aqui está 4,5 metros
http://www.portel.es/ap_puertos/puertos.htm


----------



## ABatalha (21 Set 2006 às 12:13)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Obrigado Seringador.

Tendo em conta que as ondas em S.Miguel atingiram 12 metros, a ondulação na Galiza foi bem baixinha.


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 12:16)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



ABatalha disse:


> Obrigado Seringador.
> 
> Tendo em conta que as ondas em S.Miguel atingiram 12 metros, a ondulação na Galiza foi bem baixinha.



De nada Abatalha, mas penso que de madrugada terá atingido uns 6 a 7 metros


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 12:57)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Outra situação a registar com agrado, foi a intervenção ontem do Luis Costa Ribas da SIC no jornal da noite, a inquirir uma responsável pelo IM e ela até gaguejou e ficou incomodada com tanta pergunta, mas assim é que deveria de ser explicar à população, pq de onde ele vem (USA), a meteorologia é levada aos telespectadores de uma forma educativa, explicando o comportamento da atmosfera (modo simple, mas explicam), não se limitando a dizer se chove ou está sol e qual a temperatura.
> É um sonho ser the Weatherman, gosto particularmente do estilo do apresentador da Sky Francis Wilson
> desculpem lá o desabafo



Desculpem lá o off topic mas este post é SÓ para o Seringador!  

Ora vê lá aqui este link:
http://www.skypressoffice.co.uk/SkyNews/AboutUs/biography.asp?id=18  

Agora a sério, eu prefiro mais a Lisa Burke!  . Quanto ao Costa Ribas, de facto já tinha notado aquele constante inquirir, nada típico cá do nosso pequeno burgo.


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 13:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Desculpem lá o off topic mas este post é SÓ para o Seringador!
> 
> Ora vê lá aqui este link:
> http://www.skypressoffice.co.uk/SkyNews/AboutUs/biography.asp?id=18
> ...




Boas Kim!  
É de facto um senhor e ele ganhou em 2004 o prémio de melhor apresentador mundial do tempo na televisão,  quem tiver Cabo veja a forma previsão às 19:25 mais ou menos.

se ou vesse um casting para as televisões portuguesas estva lá 3 dias antes acampar


----------



## Santos (21 Set 2006 às 13:10)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

E o Francis quando se nota que bebeu uma cervejola a mais, não sei se já notaram quando nomeadamente aparece com o nó da gravata de lado ou já desfasado, mas ainda se torna mais pausado e comprometedor


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 13:54)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Santos disse:


> E o Francis quando se nota que bebeu uma cervejola a mais, não sei se já notaram quando nomeadamente aparece com o nó da gravata de lado ou já desfasado, mas ainda se torna mais pausado e comprometedor



sim parece


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2006 às 16:05)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

 ADEUS GORDON


----------



## Santos (21 Set 2006 às 16:10)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;11059 disse:
			
		

> ADEUS GORDON



Não fiques triste amigo, temos agora uma dama a "HELEN", creio que seria interessante efectuarmos um seguimento visto também estar a subir, e assim poderemos aprender mais qq coisa com a ajuda uns dos outros (falo por mim), uma verdadeira comunidade de amigos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2006 às 16:16)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Santos disse:


> Não fiques triste amigo, temos agora uma dama a "HELEN", creio que seria interessante efectuarmos um seguimento visto também estar a subir, e assim poderemos aprender mais qq coisa com a ajuda uns dos outros (falo por mim), uma verdadeira comunidade de amigos



Bem falado - - - - NEXT HURRICANE!!


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Set 2006 às 16:23)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Mesmo bom era sair o euromilhoes, pegar no graveto, juntar pessoal e ir tudo para os EUA caçar tornados


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 16:27)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Santos disse:


> Não fiques triste amigo, temos agora uma dama a "HELEN", creio que seria interessante efectuarmos um seguimento visto também estar a subir, e assim poderemos aprender mais qq coisa com a ajuda uns dos outros (falo por mim), uma verdadeira comunidade de amigos



Voçes não acertam com o nome da rapariga...

É *HELENE *


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (21 Set 2006 às 16:44)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Voçes não acertam com o nome da rapariga...
> 
> É *HELENE *



Boa. Nada como o bom humor. Rapariga aqui no Brasil é um termo ofensivo à mulher. Viva a Língua Portuguesa e sua riqueza !!


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 16:53)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



MetSul Meteorol disse:


> Boa. Nada como o bom humor. Rapariga aqui no Brasil é um termo ofensivo à mulher. Viva a Língua Portuguesa e sua riqueza !!


Pq em inglês é HELEN e HELENE é em francês e a confusão surge


----------



## Santos (21 Set 2006 às 17:01)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Isso tudo


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Seringador disse:


> Pq em inglês é HELEN e HELENE é em francês e a confusão surge



Poiis não sei...os americanos são uns complicadinhos com os nomes...

Mas a designação oficial da  rapariga é HELENE


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Set 2006 às 17:05)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Helen ou Helene... só espero que seja um furacão bonito de se ver e consiga aprender alguma coisa com os vossos posts  

Ate amanha, boas observaçoes!


----------



## ABatalha (21 Set 2006 às 17:18)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ainda uma informação sobre o GORDON.

Quando ele passou pela Galiza não fez ondas tão altas como nos Açores. 

Na Boia de "Estaca de Bares" (a Norte de La Coruña) o máximo registado foi 5 metros (em S. Miguel foram 12 metros). 

Pensei que na Galiza provocasse pelo menos ondas de 8 metros...





Fonte= http://www.puertos.es/


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 18:15)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



ABatalha disse:


> Ainda uma informação sobre o GORDON.
> 
> Quando ele passou pela Galiza não fez ondas tão altas como nos Açores.
> 
> ...



Bem visto


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 19:07)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Quando passou a sul de São Miguel ainda era um furação de categoria 1.
Quando passou na Galiza, nem sei se ainda era alguma coisa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2006 às 11:48)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Dan disse:


> Quando passou a sul de São Miguel ainda era um furação de categoria 1.
> Quando passou na Galiza, nem sei se ainda era alguma coisa



Ontem na Galiza segundo a comunicaçao social, houve rajadas superiores a 180km/h!!

Sera uma Extra-topical??


----------



## Santos (22 Set 2006 às 12:35)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Informação que acabei de receber do Reino Unido sobre o "GORDON", ......: 

Hope all is well and tickety boo….  Mr. Gordon has arrived in the South West and has caused havoc… 80-90mph winds trees and communications lines are down… the main train line from Cornwall to London is closed due to falling trees…  Ireland is also taking a big hit…  Devon where we were has also been hit hard by 80mph winds……  Here in the South East we have rain… lots of it…  Let’s hope that Helena blows herself out next week….


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Set 2006 às 12:52)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Os "restos mortais" do Sr. Gordon pelos vistos continuam a fazer estragos...


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 15:02)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Eis um pequeno video amador do estado do mar numa localidade inglesa durante a passagem do gordon (ou dos seus restos mortais)


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 15:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Eis um pequeno video amador do estado do mar numa localidade inglesa durante a passagem do gordon (ou dos seus restos mortais)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtWML0Az5Ls



Há cá com cada doido....Sacana do gordon...passou tao perto....


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 15:19)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Isto sim..é que é um serviço de meteorologia na tv...


----------



## Ledo (22 Set 2006 às 15:24)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Ali está uma pessoa que não tem amor ao carro! Realmente foi pena ele não ter passado pelo nosso território!


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 15:28)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



dj_alex disse:


> Isto sim..é que é um serviço de meteorologia na tv...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqLjDdsx_2U



Cá, qualquer dia, só aparece lisboa, porto e faro quando apresentarem o estado do tempo na tv.

Já estes, é o verdadeiro serviço público


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 13:26)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Eis um pequeno video amador do estado do mar numa localidade inglesa durante a passagem do gordon (ou dos seus restos mortais)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtWML0Az5Ls




Gostava de saber que pintura anti-corrosão é que têm aqueles carros


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 14:14)

*Re: Furacão Gordon em cat. 3*

Acho que ainda ng colocou este video:


Estragos do Gordon em Marin,Galiza...


----------

